# Billy Mcdurdellson And His Useless Boxing Robot.



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

He ain't much for looks, and boxes just as good!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Has a donut for a left leg. Pappy been given him lessons on how to duck.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Got him off e-bay for some T.P. tubes.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

I got to go watch my grandson play baseball, see you frosted coated donuts later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Me thinks you're a lonely gal, that ain't gettin much attention at home ?? 


Hubby off drankin and stawkin Bigfeetz again ??


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy always did love that R2D2. I knew it was a matter of time before them TP rolls paid for his dream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thinks you're a lonely gal, that ain't gettin much attention at home ??
> 
> 
> Hubby off drankin and stawkin Bigfeetz again ??




He's probably out re-pourin some concrete walls on that sorority dorm.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's probably out re-pourin some concrete walls on that sorority dorm.



I tried to tell him they had ways of figuring out he left out the rebar, he wouldn't listen.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thinks you're a lonely gal, that ain't gettin much attention at home ??
> 
> 
> Hubby off drankin and stawkin Bigfeetz again ??



Not much at all.. K won't go change out targets unless I walk down there with him.

He said that cotten candy lip stick on him was cover scent! Thats why I wanted him to change out the targets.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Evening Pappy. Glad you could come out and see us. 

I heard Billy was wanted by the Stephens County PD, seems he's been stealing all the clothes out of the Goodwill boxes. Hes blaming it on Johnson & Johnson shampoo, says Basham is working on a lawsuit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy put some air shocks on his bike.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy put some air shocks on his bike.



They was the Highjackers of his moms car. She gonna be real upset when she heads to the Dollar General in the morning and can't see over the steering wheel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

I heard he blew up a beach ball under the drivers seat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Might have to put out an APB for KD.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

KD is out looking for some air shocks for his tractor. Gonna make a low-rider out of it. Gonna challenge Billy at the fall festival.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe J&J will foot the defense bill and Billy won't sue them. I mean after all, that could make for a large class action lawsuit.  I told Billy he could fix his weight problem with Dawn dishwashing detergent. It says it dissolves fat and stubborn grease with just one washing.  Billy says he will use it right after they win the lawsuit.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy said he'd met a girl off GON named Anne. Said she was a teacher he thought.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said he'd met a girl off GON named Anne. Said she was a teacher he thought.



He was tryin to score.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm back, Billy been walking around with a mat with squares colored,Red,Blue,Yellow& Green.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Spinning a dail wanting to know, who wants to play.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy don't play fair since he's only got one arm.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

I've called every PD and hospital in Kentucky looking for KD with no luck and the Wagon Wheel's phone has been disconnected. I'm a little worried at this point.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got in from a stake out at the ww. kd went in and never came back out while I was there.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

km is missing also, and where is there pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Something is very strange tonight. Everybody is missing. On another note, Billy has met a red haired hulahoop champion and has fallen in love.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> km is missing also, and where is there pappy.



I'm afraid something bad is going down. Hope for our sake they don't start namin' names.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Something is very strange tonight. Everybody is missing. On another note, Billy has met a red haired hulahoop champion and has fallen in love.



Tooquarters was the southeast hula champ in 08, I haven't been able to get her on the phone tonight.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Nut in da house....


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ssssshhhh! We turkey huntin!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

Although I'm glad for Billy, I don't think it will last. When she finds out he can't hulahoop a lick because of the whole one arm thing throwing off his balance, she won't hang around long.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

km has 2 hoops, I in each ear.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Yelp, Yelp <-


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey nut I'm done turkey hunten, Had a good year!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

My Computer has been out of service all day long. I called the help number and they said I had a Billy virus and it came in hidden in a program called "Pappy" problems. I am calling Basham right now. Somebody gonna get sued over this. I lost over $39 on my on-line business today selling empty toilet paper rolls.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 25, 2013)

I tried the tp roll business for a few days but I was having to eat refried beans and tomales every 20 minutes to keep up with demand. I just wasn't cut out for the business.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Where did yall all go. Youn's aint got no reason to shun me, just cause this puter stopped working.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I tried the tp roll business for a few days but I was having to eat refried beans and tomales every 20 minutes to keep up with demand. I just wasn't cut out for the business.



I been raiding the neighbors garbage cans.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Hate I missed Quack, I was gonna ask him how far to lead a running turkey with a 22 mag.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Just me and BKW now.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm going to the WW to look for kmc.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm going to the WW to look for kmc.



You know it is 3 for 1 draft beer out there tonight, so be careful.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Billy is adding a master bedroom to his trailer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

People sure go to sleep early down in Ga.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy is adding a master bedroom to his trailer.



Has the neighbor down the street noticed half of his mobile home is missing yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Has the neighbor down the street noticed half of his mobile home is missing yet?



They stole his favorite bar not his homestead.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy got locked up for attacking the law with his Aunt's Poodle. He better hope they keep him in there until she cools off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

That poodle is a trained hogdog, Billy knew exactly what he was doing. I heard they had the poodle under 24 hr watch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like they collared the wrong one.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy got in some pretty good trouble today, seems there's another Kang on the mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy won't ever get that job at the new Twinkie bakery now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy won't ever get that job at the new Twinkie bakery now.


He'll be out in a few days, one of the Union boys said they'd take care of him. Billy was an pizza maker with Local 683 out of Kentucky, them Union boys stick together.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He'll be out in a few days, one of the Union boys said they'd take care of him. Billy was an pizza maker with Local 683 out of Kentucky, them Union boys stick together.



I guess Billy has had his hand in about everything.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KD, put me down for $10 on Waddell.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, put me down for $10 on Waddell.



I got you T.P., but dont think he is ready yet.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got you T.P., but dont think he is ready yet.



I think tonight is the night for Waddell to shine. I hope you have some more OABA's ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think tonight is the night for Waddell to shine. I hope you have some more OABA's ready.



I got a couple in the storm shelter with me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope waddell came throught the storm allright.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Think Jeff will be here in a minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

They disabled signatures, Billy won't be able to sign his Momma's checks now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

He did a good job of copying his Momma's signature until the had to start writing with his left hand.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Yall be nice we have a guest.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw Billy leading an armadillo down the road on a leash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy just rode by with pickup slap full of twinkies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw Billy leading an armadillo down the road on a leash.



Yep, told me he was keep it in the truck case he get's pulled over for a dui.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just rode by with pickup slap full of twinkies.



T.P. thinks the union is going to get him a job at their new bakery.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. thinks the union is going to get him a job at their new bakery.



Billy wants the job very bad, he says it must be fate since everyone called him Twinkie in elementary school.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Owney stuck a frog gig in his wife's foot last night down on Lost creek. Said it wasn't his fault that her foot looked like a frog.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Larry up in Toccoa got caught last night putting roofing tacks in the Applebee's parking lot. He told the police he was trying to stop some kids from chasing cows thru town on their atv's.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Owney stuck a frog gig in his wife's foot last night down on Lost creek. Said it wasn't his fault that her foot looked like a frog.



That is because her and Downey used to go around beating live horses and one night one of the horses got real mad and stomped her foot flat. They only beat dead ones now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

The WW had a new Microwave in their tonight. They bought it from Billy and he said it had a brand new magnatron in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy done joined a band, here's one of their new releases. I know where he was headin with that armadillo now.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Got him off e-bay for some T.P. tubes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Does a smiley count for a OABA award?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Martin is lurking. I am getting behind, does Crickett get an OABA?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin is lurking. I am getting behind, does Crickett get an OABA?



Executive ruling is no. Not enough characters.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Billy's ol' truck finally broke down on him yesterday. I seen him this morning coming real slow down the road on a rounded over with junk wagon pulled by a team of 20 stinkin goats.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Executive ruling is no. Not enough characters.



I second that. Gonna have to put in some effort for an OABA.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's ol' truck finally broke down on him yesterday. I seen him this morning coming real slow down the road on a rounded over with junk wagon pulled by a team of 20 stinkin goats.



Where did he come up with an old wagon?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

savreds night post tonight, how much you want on that T.P.?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin is lurking. I am getting behind, does Crickett get an OABA?



 I don't get it!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett is the third winner of our seldom awarded OABA. Congrats Crickett, display this award with pride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

savreds ain't skeered! I'll take him for 10.00, KD


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't get it!



Great job, Crickett. Wear it with pride!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> savreds ain't skeered! I'll take him for 10.00, KD



You got it Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't get it!



Nobody does, it get you!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> savreds ain't skeered! I'll take him for 10.00, KD



Put me down for $5, KD. After Crickett just came in from nowhere and blowed my mind, I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Put me down for $5, KD. After Crickett just came in from nowhere and blowed my mind, I'm feeling lucky.



You dont have as much faith in savreds as Jeff does. I just checked, the odds on Crickett were 435 to one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

I just saw Billy again, this time he had a fox on leash. That rascal is up to somethin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Now we got a ringer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

3ringer ain't gonna be able to help himself, watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 3ringer ain't gonna be able to help himself, watch.



You got plenty awards KD? It's pickin up round here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I just saw Billy again, this time he had a fox on leash. That rascal is up to somethin.



Maybe he is trying to start that old petting farm up again. That thing has been shut down since the interstate came through.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got plenty awards KD? It's pickin up round here.



Yeah as I said earlier I got a bunch of them down here in the storm shelter. By the way has anybody looked outside lately.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 3ringer ain't gonna be able to help himself, watch.



I thought I had my gambling addiction under control. Put me down for 30 on 3ringer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I thought I had my gambling addiction under control. Put me down for 30 on 3ringer.



You want a little bit on cotinpatch too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm gonna have a to study on cotinpatch for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna have a to study on cotinpatch for a while.



You could go for the daily double.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah as I said earlier I got a bunch of them down here in the storm shelter. By the way has anybody looked outside lately.



I nailed all my doors shut with a ball pein hammer. I can't get out now to see what's going on.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could go for the daily double.



He's still here, I'm feeling a little better about him. But still ain't sure yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's ol' truck finally broke down on him yesterday. I seen him this morning coming real slow down the road on a rounded over with junk wagon pulled by a team of 20 stinkin goats.





KyDawg said:


> Yeah as I said earlier I got a bunch of them down here in the storm shelter. By the way has anybody looked outside lately.



No I haven't, my power just came back on and I had a test to complete.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No I haven't, my power just came back on and I had a test to complete.



Hard to take a test and multi quote properly, especially with signatures disabled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Little Jimmy Dickens got Honky Tonk Troubles.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought a Honda generator from that on line store in Lawrenceville. Didn't know it used gas, I thought you could just plug it in to a wall outlet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I bought a Honda generator from that on line store in Lawrenceville. Didn't know it used gas, I thought you could just plug it in to a wall outlet.



Reckon I'm gonna have to take a HOT shower tonight, cold water ain't workin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

I had to put my durn generator on a charge last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

I just ate a jellybean that had a hair growin out of it, knew I shouldn't have bought them from Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm gonna have to take a HOT shower tonight, cold water ain't workin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I just ate a jellybean that had a hair growin out of it, knew I shouldn't have bought them from Billy.



You know he uses them to bait his rabbit traps dont you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know he uses them to bait his rabbit traps dont you?



That ain't all he trapped!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't all he trapped!



You can tell me about that one when we come through in June.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

It is just me and JimC now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

JimC is going to post and T.P. done gone to bed and wont get a bet down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You can tell me about that one when we come through in June.



You better Holler when you come through here in June! 



KyDawg said:


> It is just me and JimC now.



You remember him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

I went on a search KD, but forgot what I was lookin for.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You better Holler when you come through here in June!
> 
> 
> 
> You remember him?



He yo brother?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He yo brother?



Yassuh!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought so, kinda bashful on here aint he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought so, kinda bashful on here aint he?



 Nah, he just don't post much. He sent me a PM.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, he just don't post much.



He could get an OABA, that aint nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Guess it's bout that time, KD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He could get an OABA, that aint nothing to sneeze at.



He don't even lurk much.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep the King is gone and so is George.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Just saw Granpaw McDurdellson shufflin up the road. He don't say much, but when he does I can barely understand him. Ain't never seen him without about a half pouch of redman in his jaw.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't seen him since he got out of rehab. If he holds that microphone thingy up to his throat it's a lot easier to understand him, but most of the times the batteries are dead because he spends all the money he gets from his welfare checks on lottery tickets and massage oils.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

I saw where Billy's nephew won first place in YDC skeet shooting tournament.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope he won enouth money to fix those seast in that old pontoon boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

It was Billy's Uncle's wife's Birthday. Said he was takin her to Nashville to eat. Said he wasn't too happy, place was wayyy too crowded and the food wasn't that good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

You left to early last nigh T.P. Jeff's brother JimC was thinking about posting.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It was Billy's Uncle's wife's Birthday. Said he was takin her to Nashville to eat. Said he wasn't too happy, place was wayyy too crowded and the food wasn't that good.



He also said that he live music they advertised was the Wurtlyzers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You left to early last nigh T.P. Jeff's brother JimC was thinking about posting.





He probably thought, who/what in the world are they talkin bout.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope he won enouth money to fix those seast in that old pontoon boat.



Don't matter how much he wins, he still don't have a clue how to fix 'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

1.5 mo days til Billy's cousin and a bunch of buddies quit smokin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't matter how much he wins, he still don't have a clue how to fix 'em.



Said he needed to get TLC to help him.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You left to early last nigh T.P. Jeff's brother JimC was thinking about posting.


I saw where he had been looking. I hate it that I missed that. I don't know JimC, seems he's got a striper avatar? Either way I'll bet he's a fine feller.



Jeff C. said:


> He probably thought, who/what in the world are they talkin bout.


Yep, he's now sure his brother is on drugs...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Owney tried to slice a watermelon up in less than 10 seconds and ended up in the emergency room. Took 17 stitches to fix his hand.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 1.5 mo days til Billy's cousin and a bunch of buddies quit smokin.



 Billy was just thinking about Monday... got the shakes already..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw where he had been looking. I hate it that I missed that. I don't know JimC, seems he's got a striper avatar? Either way I'll bet he's a fine feller.
> 
> 
> Yep, he's now sure his brother is on drugs...



OR oughta be!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jonjon is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy was just thinking about Monday... got the shakes already..



I'm scared, to tell the truth


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey, jonjon....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scared, to tell the truth



I've got 5 packs left in a carton. Might as well live it up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

cotinpatch too. I think cotin will post tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

jonjon likes to talk about everything so he should fit right in.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've got 5 packs left in a carton. Might as well live it up.



Buy you some of that nicotin gum, that was the only way I could quit dipping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've got 5 packs left in a carton. Might as well live it up.




I need to go get a couple more packs then. 





KyDawg said:


> jonjon likes to talk about everything so he should fit right in.



Apparently, he likes to read too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

6 quarters in da house!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy in the house.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buy you some of that nicotin gum, that was the only way I could quit dipping.



Nicotin gum works! Been chewin' it for years and ain't started smokin' yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. you in or out on jj


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Nicotin gum works! Been chewin' it for years and ain't started smokin' yet.



Repeating my missspelling was not funny.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 6 quarters in da house!!





T.P. said:


> buckfiddy in the house.



Brilliant minds.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 6 quarters in da house!!





T.P. said:


> buckfiddy in the house.



Hello my useless amigos.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. you in or out on jj



I'm out on jonjon, just got a bad feeling on him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Repeating my missspelling was not funny.



I don't know spellin'...trusted you did.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm out on jonjon, just got a bad feeling on him.



jonjon wants to but knows there's no goin' back when he does.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I don't know spellin'...trusted you did.



Do you not love that other girl still.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you not love that other girl still.



She packed up her still and left. Somethin' about I had to much baggage.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

We are getting a real trash floater up here right now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We are getting a real trash floater up here right now.



Billy gets on top of his camper when it gets like that around his place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Nicotin gum works! Been chewin' it for years and ain't started smokin' yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Just when I thought it was safe to come out of the storm shelter. This is the worse I have seen since 2004.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Gotta get another avatar, Jim C. said he cheated on the chains.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

You might want to check on Georgian 76 T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to come out of the storm shelter. This is the worse I have seen since 2004.



specialk has a mess down at his place too. He said he saw Billy's camper going down the road with his truck on top of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> specialk has a mess down at his place too. He said he saw Billy's camper going down the road with his truck on top of it.



Hope he got his new Master bedroom dried in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Billy left home when he was 17, I would've at least waited til I got out of elementry skool.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Lightning just knocked my wood burning stove out. Hope insurance will cover it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy left home when he was 17, I would've at least waited til I got out of elementry skool.



If Billy waited he'd still be livin' at home.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lightning just knocked my wood burning stove out. Hope insurance will cover it.



Does it have a backup battery?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, SwampMonkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does it have a backup battery?



No It is one of the older models.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Swamp Monkey is gonna post.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Passin' on SM too, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No It is one of the older models.



Not sure insurance will cover it unless its one of the green energy models. Was yours green?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure insurance will cover it unless its one of the green energy models. Was yours green?



No, it is black. I made it myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Might have to go burn one TP.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Most guys that build their own don't realize they should build green ones, it's a common mistake.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to go burn one TP.



Got cell phone so I never miss out on the action. postin' from the porch!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I bought the 55 gal barrel fron Billy and he said it was a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got cell phone so I never miss out on the action. postin' from the porch!



Left home too early, just got a dumb phone. Plus, they camouflage all the cell phone towers to look like pine trees, mine cain't find the signals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Good movie comin on at 10:30, wish I had a TV.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good movie comin on at 10:30, wish I had a TV.



Too bad. Billy said to watch COPS tonight as he makes a guest appearance and gives them his bitter beer face.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Too bad. Billy said to watch COPS tonight as he makes a guest appearance and gives them his bitter beer face.



They should give Billy his own reality show.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Y'all act cool, rhbama3 is looking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonder where k and bkw are?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all act cool, rhbama3 is looking.



I don't see him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Most guys that build their own don't realize they should build green ones, it's a common mistake.



Paint it green then turn it in on the insurance.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

I good my xray glasses on. Nuttin gets by me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good movie comin on at 10:30, wish I had a TV.



Have you tried to put a CD in the microwave?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Now I cant get commercials on my TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time.



I've Got a "friend" that's been in that shape a few times himself. His body just doesn't follow his mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time.





Think that was Owney's youngest son Arlie. He forgot his beer. That was right after they dried him out too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time.



Now who of us hasn't found ourselves lyin' on our backs in a  store lookin' up at the beer cooler with a 12 pack in your hand?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

One more!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Now who of us hasn't found ourselves lyin' on our backs in a  store lookin' up at the beer cooler with a 12 pack in your hand?



I can't say I have in the store, but I have in several other places. Fell backwards into a bathtub full of water one night trying to get my boots off. I mean Billy did...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Fell off a swivel bar stool in the kitchen one night while attempting to change a light bulb. I thought it had killed me...I mean Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

I fell up the stairs one time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

I mean Billy fell up the stairs.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

The flip-flop guy is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Peed in the bathroom trashcan one night, thought it was the toilet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Peed in the bathroom trashcan one night, thought it was the toilet.



Wait......that mighta been Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

I fell out of the river into a boat one time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Billy still doesn't know the difference between waking up and coming to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Billy still doesn't know the difference between waking up and coming to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I fell out of the river into a boat one time.



I set the land speed record on foot once.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Peed in the bathroom trashcan one night, thought it was the toilet.



Peed in a elevator in a condo in panama city beach on time, thought it was a restroom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't ever jump off da runnin board of a VW beetle doin 30mph and try to run.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Just saw a catfish swim by my window.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Looked around and said "Whats up with these women in the mens restroom?"


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Peed in the bathroom trashcan one night, thought it was the toilet.



LoL...Billy did in the closet one time.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

pnut in da house.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

I love the feeling when your eyes first peek open and Billy realizes he has no clue where he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Looked around and said "Whats up with these women in the mens restroom?"



 I did that twice in one day, and I hadn't been drankin.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I love the feeling when your eyes first peek open and Billy realizes he has no clue where he is.



Yeah...Billy still doesn't know how he wound up in the dumpster behind the Ihop in Nashville that time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Pnut man planted his peanuts upside down one time. Sure was easy to pick them that year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

I need to update my pontoon, them 55 gallon drums cause too much drag tryin to plane out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut man planted his peanuts upside down one time. Sure was easy to pick them that year.



Said he was gonna go ahead and boil em first next year.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to update my pontoon, them 55 gallon drums cause too much drag tryin to plane out.



Milk jugs lashed together is the ticket.

They have to have the screw on lids, if you use pop on you gonna get wet.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to update my pontoon, them 55 gallon drums cause too much drag tryin to plane out.



Have you tried Styrofoam?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to update my pontoon, them 55 gallon drums cause too much drag tryin to plane out.



You need to spray some of that wonder product that dont like water on them drums.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Have you tried Styrofoam?



Squeaked too much for my likin, drowned out the rumble of that 3.5


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2013)

Hate to run out on you boyz, but one of my favorite Nazi killer movies is comin on.....Inglorious Bass - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. Til next time.....


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 27, 2013)

Over/Under 2nite on new poster = 1.
Put me down 5 on the under!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

There was an old bathtub floating by my house and lightning struck it. The dog that was in it jumped out. I think he was okay.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I will lay down on my water bed. I did not own one until about an hour ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Geez, i can't leave you Billy stawkers alone for one minute!
Lets desist with the bodily function posts, please.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez, i can't leave you Billy stawkers alone for one minute!
> Lets desist with the bodily function posts, please.



I was talking about the rain rh, the water is lapping at my door.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez, i can't leave you Billy stawkers alone for one minute!
> Lets desist with the bodily function posts, please.



All of you folks are Grown-Up folks I presume, and posses the capability to read, and comprehend the forum rules!!

Here is a link to the forum rules in case you missed them the first time around!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

This forum is "G" Rated!!

I can promise you none of us like to issue infractions, or Ban members!!

Please don't put any of us in a position we don't wan't to be in!!!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Dawg you want me and Billy to come get you in his blow up raft?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There was an old bathtub floating by my house and lightning struck it. The dog that was in it jumped out. I think he was okay.



Been following the billy threads for a while ... Quick question... Where do y'all come up with stuff like the above ?  Are y'all on the pot ? These threads are too dagum funny!


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> All of you folks are Grown-Up folks I presume, and posses the capability to read, and comprehend the forum rules!!
> 
> Here is a link to the forum rules in case you missed them the first time around!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry for my part in that RB, didn't realize it would be offensive. It wont happen again!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Dawg you want me and Billy to come get you in his blow up raft?



It is too late. We decided to just throw our fishing poles out there and make the best of it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 27, 2013)

H yallowdy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Been following the billy threads for a while ... Quick question... Where do y'all come up with stuff like the above ?  Are y'all on the pot ? These threads are too dagum funny!



Dont know bout the rest of them oops, but I am just going through my second childhood as I approach 70. By the way you just got awarded only the 4th ever OABA.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 27, 2013)

Good golly whoppers


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 27, 2013)

mo gillay lee Mummm Hommm


----------



## oops1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I love accolades but im not keen on da OABA!  I'll take It though. Thanks hoss fly!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I love accolades but im not keen on da OABA!  I'll take though. Thanks hoss fly!



Its not an Obama it is an OABA, there is a world of difference.


----------



## buckfiddy (Apr 27, 2013)

Adios my useless peeps...it's been a party.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy must a come up in here and stirred up a hornets nest after I went to bed last night. Can't leave him alone for no amount of time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

You know how he is when nobody's around. He gets a lil paranoid, ain't no tellin what he'll do or say.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

You know how that lightning sets Billy off. I guess it just got to bad last night. He was telling everyone down at the WW, that he could actually smell it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know how that lightning sets Billy off. I guess it just got to bad last night. He was telling everyone down at the WW, that he could actually smell it.



Yeah......and I done told him a thousand times, it's the after effects of a close strike.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

oops said he enjoyed this thread, but he didn't sound too excited about his OABA. He thinks it has something to do with Obama.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> oops said he enjoyed this thread, but he didn't sound too excited about his OABA. He thinks it has something to do with Obama.



Said it smelled like cortizone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Said it smelled like cortizone.



 

Billy keeps a tube handy all the time. Might be what Ooops smelled.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy heard a noise in the brush behind his trailer last night. He called the law and the Georgia State Patrol came out there. They walked around some and jumped a hen turkey wearing a pair of shorts.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy heard a noise in the brush behind his trailer last night. He called the law and the Georgia State Patrol came out there. They walked around some and jumped a hen turkey wearing a pair of shorts.



Did they kill it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did they kill it?



Nah, Billy scared it off when he tried to rub some cortizone on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

They were gonna draw on it. But it flew away before they could get thier pencil out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks to Billy, I've got that new black panther song stuck in my head.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They were gonna draw on it. But it flew away before they could get thier pencil out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Wonder if ridgerunner knows Billy?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks to Billy, I've got that new black panther song stuck in my head.



Billy used to sell records and record players and service them too, maybe he could help with your stuck song.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy bought one of them old ambulances at the county auction this week. I saw him out there trying to rig some lights on top of it. I got a feeling he is gonna do something stupid.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy said he had him a new job as a baggage handler with Delta. Said he needed some quick cash.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy used to sell records and record players and service them too, maybe he could help with your stuck song.



I don't know, but he better not get caught tryin to sell a gold necklace.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops and Pappy are here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy bought one of them old ambulances at the county auction this week. I saw him out there trying to rig some lights on top of it. I got a feeling he is gonna do something stupid.



Hes already got him a ex police car, maybe gonna start his own Government.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

That old dog that jumped out of the bathtub yesterday is hanging around here now. I thinks it is Billy's, but ever time I try to get close to it he snarls at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Ol ridgerunner must have been 1 or 2 hollers off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That old dog that jumped out of the bathtub yesterday is hanging around here now. I thinks it is Billy's, but ever time I try to get close to it he snarls at me.




I've told Billy a 1000 times to quit that snarlin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Pappy is back, I think he picked up some of those tacks Larry put in the Applebees parking lot.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol ridgerunner must have been 1 or 2 hollers off.



I think he realized he didn't want to be on the same ridge as Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy got struck by lightning, he ain't smelled the same since.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy is back, I think he picked up some of those tacks Larry put in the Applebees parking lot.



Don't mention the tacks in front of oops, he was headed to Applebee's and Larry has a rent payment coming due. Larry's hurting for money right now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Went to get a bale of hay out of my old wood barn and it was lying flat on the ground. Several pieces of the barns old wood was missing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy just went flying out the road in that old ambulance. He got them christmas lights burning on it some way or the other.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I was outta town for a couple of days. My daughter was running in the 4a sectionals in Carrollton.  Danged if Billy wasn't down there trying to get the job of ambulance attendant in case someone skinned a knee.  He was doing pretty good at it until that billy goat got loose on the shot put field.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't mention the tacks in front of oops, he was headed to Applebee's and Larry has a rent payment coming due. Larry's hurting for money right now.



Larry's chargin for NEW tires and just usin fix-a-flat, nowadays.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was outta town for a couple of days. My daughter was running in the 4a sectionals in Carrollton.  Danged if Billy wasn't down there trying to get the job of ambulance attendant in case someone skinned a knee.  He was doing pretty good at it until that billy goat got loose on the shot put field.



Billy ain't gonna let a good goat get shot put.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

I was just coming through the 4 way stop above the house when that ol' truck with the donut came creeping through the stop sign and ran a Festiva off the road and into the ditch. The ol' pickup never slowed down. Wasn't over a minute and here come Billy in his new ambulance and his cousin Ricky in his police car.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy entered the goat in the 100 meter hurdles, but when they found out it was a billy goat it got disqualified. Billy should have know that the billy goats have to run the 110 meter hurdles.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy ain't gonna let a good goat get shot put.



He might have slipped up. He just came flying back by here and there was a goat strapped on top of that old anbulance. Guess he did get all the keys and couldn't get the back doors open on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be danged if Billy ain't got that microwave set up in the back of that bambalance and sellin turkey egg sandwiches too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be danged if Billy ain't got that microwave set up in the back of that bambalance and sellin turkey egg sandwiches too.



He will be in jail before the night is over.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

I heard he was charging to see the condenced version of Gone With The Wind on that microwave too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I hear there is good money in selling turkey egg sammaches at a track meet. They form wings on the side of the runners feet so they can run faster.  Some to those kids could about fly anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He will be in jail before the night is over.



Or dead, I figured I'd try one out and the first bite was purty danged good. Then, it started to taste funny. I called him out on it and he admitted he ran out of butter, so just squeezed some cortizone in the pan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Just about couldn't get that taste out of my mouth. I threw that sammich back at him, and he tried to make up for it with some veggie Lasagna, no meat. 

I ain't eatin off that ambulance no more


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

I might give those manifold tamales a go out of Ricky's popo car though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops is gonna have a hard time around Billy, since about every 4 th word out of his mouth is oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy ain't got nothin but sporks on the ambulance.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Try one of his muffler roasted chicken butts, man they're great!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

He rigged up some walkie talkies in it and is riding aroung talking back and forth to Owney.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Muffler roasted chicken butts..... man, that sounds good.  Does he serve it with honey mustard sauce, or that sweet barbque sauce?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

His specialty dessert is donuts, I hear.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Muffler roasted chicken butts..... man, that sounds good.  Does he serve it with honey mustard sauce, or that sweet barbque sauce?



Not sure which it is? I know it resembles 5w20 and it works great in my lawn mower.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy is gonna try to quit smoking tomorrow. He will probalbly do okay with the cigarrettes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Just saw Billy and Ricky over at Fred's tire barn getting a donut put on the ambulance and police car.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure which it is? I know it resembles 5w20 and it works great in my lawn mower.



sounds like he left the mustard out of the honey mustard sauce again.   I bet he put some cortisone in it this time. That stuff really lubricates. 

I bet he sets up across the parking lot from Larrys tomorrow and sells that sauce as instant flat fixer. Wonder how he is gonna pump up the tires after he puts in the sauce?  By the way, I found a nail in my rear tire yesterday. It wasn't flat yet, I put in some of Billy's sauce last week when Larry went by the farm supply  and bought 10 pounds of roofing tacks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy was gettin ready to charge his battery and was about to hook it up wrong, so I warned him. He said, "Naw, I got another battery and it would only fit in backwards."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Got in my truck to go get some smokes and it wouldn't turn over. Popped the hood and the battery was gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Where's 6 quarters, he's gonna have to bail me out tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's 6 quarters, he's gonna have to bail me out tonight.



Him and tooquarters went over to the Double Nickel for some cold brews..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Is he still banned from the WW?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> oops is gonna have a hard time around Billy, since about every 4 th word out of his mouth is oops.



Oops got his first warnin hangin out in the billy thread last night. Billy's bad for your rep.. Still not sure what I did! Maybe I just need to resort back to a bystander .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Owney said he didn't like playin solitaire by himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Oops got his first warnin hangin out in the billy thread last night. Billy's bad for your rep.. Still not sure what I did! Maybe I just need to resort back to a bystander .



Just use Billy's tactic, say oops about every 4th word.

You'll be fine


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy's done told everybody at the Wagon Wheel that him and Ricky was gonna raid the place one night and put a stop to the drankin and gamblin. Done got everybody scared to go in the place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Is he still banned from the WW?



Yeah, but he sneaks back in as Billy's brother.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Oops got his first warnin hangin out in the billy thread last night. Billy's bad for your rep.. Still not sure what I did! Maybe I just need to resort back to a bystander .



Pay attention to my green light beside my name. When you see me cut it off and run... you run too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pay attention to my green light beside my name. When you see me cut it off and run... you run too!



Everybody ran.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope SBG is alright.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody ran.


That was just a test to see if y'all was payin' attention. Y'all done good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KD is tongued tied tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

opps had a perfect record until he started hanging around Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> opps had a perfect record until he started hanging around Billy.



You cain't have a perfect record if ya gonna hang around Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KD is tongued tied tonight.



Naw, I had to go out and flag Billy down. Told if he came by here one more time in that ambulance and scared my guineas, I was going to report him to the ADA.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> opps had a perfect record until he started hanging around Billy.



Hang out with dogs and you gonna get fleas. Billy is a bad mamma jamma that just don't care. 

Sho would like to have some of his catalytic converter cornbread about now though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Just heard on the scanner that they was a bad accident on I-85, Billy and Ricky just came by with a General Lee horn and a Confederate flag on the ambulamps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Naw, I had to go out and flag Billy down. Told if he came by here one more time in that ambulance and scared my guineas, I was going to report him to the ADA.



He just called me and told me about it. Told me to tell you go ahead he needed a root canal anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hang out with dogs and you gonna get fleas. Billy is a bad mamma jamma that just don't care.
> 
> Sho would like to have some of his catalytic converter cornbread about now though.



That, and some of that goat milk.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops done r-u-n-o-f-t.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oops done r-u-n-o-f-t.



Pappy got lockjaw again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pappy got lockjaw again.



He may be out back milking a goat.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> opps had a perfect record until he started hanging around Billy.



I really did!Billy's the guy momma warned me about hangin around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He may be out back milking a goat.



That goat better not mess around with Pappy, he'll get shot put.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops is gonna come around, though. It's hard to avoid TP.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm done milking the goats now. Anybody know if NASA is any good at goat tracking?  That billygoat tried to sneak up behind me and I launched him into a low orbit. Probably a goat put record if I do say so myself.    

Maw says she got the cornbread recipe from Billy and we should have some ready to eat in about 40 minutes or 59 miles, which ever comes first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm done milking the goats now. Anybody know if NASA is any good at goat tracking?  That billygoat tried to sneak up behind me and I launched him into a low orbit. Probably a goat put record if I do say so myself.
> 
> Maw says she got the cornbread recipe from Billy and we should have some ready to eat in about 40 minutes or 59 miles, which ever comes first.





It finally broke loose again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy is a stickler for cornbread baking.  He figures everything, including how much time you sit at the traffic lights.  Says it is real easy to burn the cornbread if you drive around Atlanta at 5pm on Fridays.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He just called me and told me about it. Told me to tell you go ahead he needed a root canal anyway.



Not that ADA, the Ambulance Drivers Association.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Yall cool it the heat is watching.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh snap! Rhbama3's all up in here. Run oops!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

That oops just don't lissen.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

oops, just blend in with the traffic.... I don't think he will give us all a ticket for speeding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Billy is a stickler for cornbread baking.  He figures everything, including how much time you sit at the traffic lights.  Says it is real easy to burn the cornbread if you drive around Atlanta at 5pm on Fridays.


He has to learn everything the hard way, I done told him that 1000 times.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I was just over on Craiglist. Why is Billy trying to trade a slightly used magnetron for a good used battery?

Is he trying to jump start those goat milkers again?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops out!!! Don't need strike one and two in one weekend .. It was more of a deficiency slip  but I needs ta lay low!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Oops out!!! Don't need strike one and two in one weekend .. It was more of a deficiency slip  but I needs ta lay low!



Take care oops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That oops just don't lissen.



He does, he just don't say much.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Oops out!!! Don't need strike one and two in one weekend .. It was more of a deficiency slip  but I needs ta lay low!



Live life on the edge oops. The little old man who died on his couch watching reruns of The Beverly Hillbillies never makes the headlines. The man who outran the cops for 90 miles before crashing out into a Holstein bull while making Mexican cornbread always does though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Live life on the edge oops. The little old man who died on his couch watching reruns of The Beverly Hillbillies never makes the headlines. The man who outran the cops for 90 miles before crashing out into a Holstein bull while making Mexican cornbread always does though.



How long to you cook Mexican cornbread @ 90mph?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said he had him a new job as a baggage handler with Delta. Said he needed some quick cash.



They fired him within two hours. He didn't understand that "baggage handling" didn't mean take the baggage you handle to your ambulance.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> How long to you cook Mexican cornbread @ 90mph?



Around 27 minutes, common sense would tell you that is too long on the converter. But the extra air-flo at high speed actually counteracts the high speed temps.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I was planning a trip to Allbennie soon, and needed to know. Billy's aunt Sue Nell is bringing the pinto beans, and I am suppose to bring the cornbread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops is still here, daring young man, that oops!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, Waddell. Glad you could stop by for a spell.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Around 27 minutes, common sense would tell you that is too long on the converter. But the extra air-flo at high speed actually counteracts the high speed temps.



Is that for gasoline fired, or diesel fired converters?  I might be taking the truck to bring back a load of armadillos for Billy.  He says he is gonna start a possum on the half shell diner and needs to start stocking up on supplies.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> oops is still here, daring young man, that oops!



He don't care. He's ridin' his bike in the street now without a helmet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

If waddel posts tonight, that would be sweet.  He don't have much time. Squirrel poachers TV starts in 30 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was planning a trip to Allbennie soon, and needed to know. Billy's aunt Sue Nell is bringing the pinto beans, and I am suppose to bring the cornbread.



Dang Pappy, you could roast a pig on that trip.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Way too much of a crowd in here for waddell.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Is that for gasoline fired, or diesel fired converters?  I might be taking the truck to bring back a load of armadillos for Billy.  He says he is gonna start a possum on the half shell diner and needs to start stocking up on supplies.



That would be diesel time, gasoline would run substantially less. Probably around 19 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Come on, waddell. Kd's got plenty of OABA awards.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was planning a trip to Allbennie soon, and needed to know. Billy's aunt Sue Nell is bringing the pinto beans, and I am suppose to bring the cornbread.



Rh dont live far from Allbennie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

waddell's thinkin about it tonight, ain't he Pappy?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Dang TP, Billy done told you about the possum diner, didn't he.  He told me he would let me in for 1/2 if we would keep it between us.  That rascal.  I am gonna have to cut back on his supply of surplus empty tp rolls


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If waddel posts tonight, that would be sweet.  He don't have much time. Squirrel poachers TV starts in 30 minutes.



Great show. I loved the episode when they caught them spotlighting the flying squirrels.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy came by again in that ambulance and Owney was chasing him in that old cop car.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dang TP, Billy done told you about the possum diner, didn't he.  He told me he would let me in for 1/2 if we would keep it between us.  That rascal.  I am gonna have to cut back on his supply of surplus empty tp rolls



He told me 1/2 too. That scoundrel. His sister earlene is fixin to get an earful.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> waddell's thinkin about it tonight, ain't he Pappy?



He is thinking to himself right now... 

If I post tonight, what will I do tomorrow that is new and exciting.  He is wondering if he should save that first post because tomorrow is Monday, and nothing else may as exciting as posting here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy came by again in that ambulance and Owney was chasing him in that old cop car.



Sounds like they've been hittin' the shine again.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

The heat sure is spending a lot of time in here tonight... Kinda getting me rattled.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

It's gotta be about time for him to go chase a cheese cutter again?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Waddell knows that flying squirrel spotlighting.  He helped write the specifications on spotlighting lamps that Billy gonna be selling at the 1/2 shell diner.    That Billy is one of those entremanures. You know, the people who start their own business.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He told me 1/2 too. That scoundrel. His sister earlene is fixin to get an earful.



Same here, Earlene never was good at fractions.



NE GA Pappy said:


> He is thinking to himself right now...
> 
> If I post tonight, what will I do tomorrow that is new and exciting.  He is wondering if he should save that first post because tomorrow is Monday, and nothing else may as exciting as posting here.



In that case I can understand his reluctance. The anticipation is exhilarating.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> He is thinking to himself right now...
> 
> If I post tonight, what will I do tomorrow that is new and exciting.  He is wondering if he should save that first post because tomorrow is Monday, and nothing else may as exciting as posting here.



He's writing it down on paper, probably got the floor littered with crumpled up rough drafts and plain out junk post, just trying to get that first post just right so there's no way he won't get that OABA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Wonder if waddell has any feists?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Just saw Owney go by in a boat, that idiot was tryin to cook soup.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Odds on waddell are up to 6 to 1.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

nah, no feisties.  Feist hunters are quicker to call than that. Course, being a young whipper snapper, Waddell may not call them as quick as an older feist hunter would.  

A man has got to know his dogs limitations.  to paraphrase a great American, Dirty Harry


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hal!!!! How you doin?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw Owney go by in a boat, that idiot was tryin to cook soup.



That why he asked me if I had seen any box turtles around my place, he is gonna make some of his special turtle jambalya.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Where does one look to see when the fuzz is in the thread? I'm not pity partin... Just tryin to keep da man off my back . I'd sure love to pm billy... He'd know what ta do.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Just put the kids to bed. I hope Billy don't come by with those bells ringing and music going on that ambulamps.  Dylan would love to have him a intake enchilada right now.  That boy would eat anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Where does one look to see when the fuzz is in the thread? I'm not pity partin... Just tryin to keep da man off my back . I'd sure love to pm billy... He'd know what ta do.



Last time I spoke with Billy he told me to direct all his PM's to TP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Just put the kids to bed. I hope Billy don't come by with those bells ringing and music going on that ambulamps.  Dylan would love to have him a intake enchilada right now.  That boy would eat anything.



Y'all stay away from that veggie Lasagna, it'll make you think lightning has struck nearby.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Where does one look to see when the fuzz is in the thread? I'm not pity partin... Just tryin to keep da man off my back . I'd sure love to pm billy... He'd know what ta do.



look at the bottom of the thread.  "The Man" will be in bold under the area that shows viewers of this thread.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep, pm me. I'm in direct contact with them at all times. I know there evry move.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> look at the bottom of the thread.  "The Man" will be in bold under the area that shows viewers of this thread.



Unless they in Ninji mode.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't believe you thought Billy would fix anything without meat.  You know what he says about veggies.

"That ain't food, that is what food eats"


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

K is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I can't believe you thought Billy would fix anything without meat.  You know what he says about veggies.
> 
> "That ain't food, that is what food eats"



That's what I'm talkin bout, he bought that Stouffer's, removed the meat and replaced it with spinnach, zucchini, squash, and such as that. I was wonderin where he got that sloppy joe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K is here.



Must have had a sinkful of dishes.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops, have you met K? He don't get out much, BkW keeps him doing dishes and other housework most nights.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> look at the bottom of the thread.  "The Man" will be in bold under the area that shows viewers of this thread.



Y'all got the smarts real good!! Never saw that feature before.. Thanks pappy!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Must have had a sinkful of dishes.





T.P. said:


> Oops, have you met K? He don't get out much, BkW keeps him doing dishes and other housework most nights.



Brilliant minds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

K, where's my socks?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

hey tad


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Brilliant minds.



Or....mindless brilliance


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm losin faith in waddell, it's gettin close to his bedtime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

I cant keep up. We are keeping three grandkids tonight. Two 3yo's and a 5 month old. I never will get them to sleep if Billy keeps racing by here in that old ambulance.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

I enjoy doing house work, Its better than the beating if I don't.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

BkW must've took K's mouse.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

Shes' not talken to me, I missed a big ol tom Sat morning. All that hard work she done callen and all..... And she said it was a easy shot. She said he had a rope, never saw that. His beard was thick and long, I saw that.

I wore the same socks all weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> BkW must've took K's mouse.



Her cat chased it under the bed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

We where hunten close to the road & a ambulance was following a police car with the lights on sirens going.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Can yall hold it down a little bit, I am trying to get three kids to go to sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I cant keep up. We are keeping three grandkids tonight. Two 3yo's and a 5 month old. I never will get them to sleep if Billy keeps racing by here in that old ambulance.



Billy always did show out in front of kids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

P-nut made it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Pnut is here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

That is better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I cant keep up. We are keeping three grandkids tonight. Two 3yo's and a 5 month old. I never will get them to sleep if Billy keeps racing by here in that old ambulance.



Put them in the ambulance, kids fall asleep fast rideing & it has a bed in it. Just roll them in the house once asleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

The wife bought some flower seeds from Billy. They are coming up and they are all thistles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pnut is here.



So is oops.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The wife bought some flower seeds from Billy. They are coming up and they are all thistles.



they sure are pretty with those purple head blooming things.   I hate the stickers though


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that old dog of Billy's is out in the backyard barking at my truck and chewing on the tires.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oops, have you met K? He don't get out much, BkW keeps him doing dishes and other housework most nights.



Not yet... If he's anything like billy... I should probably avoid him.. Hangin wit y'all  takes a toll !


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't believe Billy's blarin that popsicle tune out of his ambulance now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Not yet... If he's anything like billy... I should probably avoid him.. Hangin wit y'all  takes a toll !



We don't charge much for the level of entertainment you receive.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy makes an awesome transmission thistle soup.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Not yet... If he's anything like billy... I should probably avoid him.. Hangin wit y'all  takes a toll !



Billy got in a bar fight down at the Wagon Wheel. The say it was a young black bar just looking for food.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We don't charge much for the level of entertainment you receive.



Oh it's top notch. A tad hazardous ..but top notch non the less.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

It's always them young black bars that cause the trouble. Them old black bars hibernate so much they ain't got time to cause trouble at the WW.  

Does Billy use new ATF in his thistle soup, or the aged stuff?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

KD, what's the odds on hookedonbass?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Now I got a baby crying 2 3 yo's fighting, a dog raising sand with my truck and my wife is on top of the house with a water hose hollering at me trying to find that leak we had last night.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy got in a bar fight down at the Wagon Wheel. The say it was a young black bar just looking for food.



I've heard billy likes to throw knuckles ... Did he win or did he have to escortEd to his bambulance?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 28, 2013)

Good lawed! Yall been busy 2nite! I told mamma TP got me in trouble last nite!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, what's the odds on hookedonbass?



12 to 1. How much you want.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Good lawed! Yall been busy 2nite! I told mamma TP got me in trouble last nite!



Erybody got in trouble last night... Still lickin my wounds


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like hookedonbass! Put me down for 3.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

ya'll know black bars won't catch a bass.  You gotta be chunking black worms to get a bass.

Back me up on this  hookedonbass.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Good lawed! Yall been busy 2nite! I told mamma TP got me in trouble last nite!



Like I tell my kids, don't do as I say, and not what I do.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 12 to 1. How much you want.



Y'all are bully's ... Been hangin round billy too long


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy said he thinks he has found some jam up huntin land in Quitman Co. for only $80!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Erybody got in trouble last night... Still lickin my wounds



I ain' dit nuuin, sir. I was inda bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

We found the leak, it was right by the wood stove chimmney where lightning struck last night. Now maybe she will come down now and help me take care of these kids.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

9 people viewing now is that a new record T.P.?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Records have been shattered tonight!


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (9 members and 0 guests)
T.P.*, oops1, peanutman04, KyDawg+, NE GA Pappy, Jeff C., kmckinnie, hookedonbass


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

hookedonbass ain't bitin, we may need a different lure.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

May have to open up a whole new sub-forum.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 28, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy said he thinks he has found some jam up huntin land in Quitman Co. for only $80!



-----


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

tell her to patch it while she is up there. No use in climbing up and down that ladder again tomorrow. Unless she needs the exercise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy said he's addicted to bass.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> hookedonbass ain't bitin, we may need a different lure.



I went fishing with him one time and he fishes bass beds with alka seltzers on a treble hook.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> hookedonbass ain't bitin, we may need a different lure.



crank bait, or crank call... which are you thinking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> tell her to patch it while she is up there. No use in climbing up and down that ladder again tomorrow. Unless she needs the exercise.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> tell her to patch it while she is up there. No use in climbing up and down that ladder again tomorrow. Unless she needs the exercise.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> She cant get down any way, that old dog of Billys is at the bottom of the ladder snapping and snarling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

hookedonbass swam off.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Billy is in real trouble now.  Sue Nell said he went home last night after that bar fight and saw his wife standing in the door of his camper with a broom in her hands.  He asked if she was still cleaning or had his mother-in-law flown in for a visit.

I heard bar fights ain't nuthin compared to what he got.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy said he thinks he has found some jam up huntin land in Quitman Co. for only $80!



I've got $80.. Can I join? Is Billy the club pres or just a member?? Sure he violates the game laws. Sounds like my kinda gig


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> NE GA Pappy said:
> 
> 
> > tell her to patch it while she is up there. No use in climbing up and down that ladder again tomorrow. Unless she needs the exercise.
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 28, 2013)

Good night, fellow useless amigos. Don't get in trouble like y'all did last night when I wasn't around.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I've got $80.. Can I join? Is Billy the club pres or just a member?? Sure he violates the game laws. Sounds like my kinda gig



That is paper company land and Billy dont have nothing to do with it. He rented it out to 4 different clubs last year. Biggest fight you ever seen on opening day.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I've got $80.. Can I join? Is Billy the club pres or just a member?? Sure he violates the game laws. Sounds like my kinda gig



Kmc's the prez! Billy just joined up so he could learn where all the hot clubs are in the Georgetown area!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I've got $80.. Can I join? Is Billy the club pres or just a member?? Sure he violates the game laws. Sounds like my kinda gig



I was gonna join, but Billy let is slip that you can only hunt it from May 15th until August 10th.  

I hope Billy obeys the rest of the rules in that club. They can only harvest deer with 4 points on one side and all their spots still visible.  Billy told me that bleach works wonders on deer hair.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you ain't gonna move that tire away from the ladder so the dog will leave until she fixes that roof either.  Billy's had a bad influence on you.
> ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

I just scored me some 41 magnum brass and dies on another website. Got some jacketed bullets and cast bullets too.  Yeah!   Now to brew up some home grown hog slayer ammo for my Redhawk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good night, fellow useless amigos. Don't get in trouble like y'all did last night when I wasn't around.



Good luck tomorrow, TP!! 

I'mon cut out too boys, y'all make me want a cigarette.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> NE GA Pappy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I added a couple of ham bones to the pile also.
> ...


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm gone! Can't feel my face! Dang OC!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

They dropping like flies now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2013)

Pappy had a nap today, or he would already be in the bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

I gotta go fore much longer, 10:30 comes early.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

All y'all sensitive types, please forgive me that it ain't 5:00 yet. Billy is pretty mad right now. He just ran out of kiddles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

He just came by here looking for change to get some more( he said kiddles) Obummer got my change and then some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

I see KD!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy's got the best fly catchin dogs I've ever seen. Get one or two pups from his line and you can throw you fly swatter away.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Before we get started today I have a couple of penalties to hand out.
1. Mr T.P.            Posting before 12 oclock..... 25 points
2. Mr k                 Posting before 5 oclock....... 10 points

Now act useless


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Also Mr Jeff gets a warning, for posting early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Also Mr Jeff gets a warning, for posting early.



I didn do nuttin!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

My clock says 3:54, which would be 4:54 your time. Keep arguing and I will recsind the warning and you will be missing 5 points.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My clock says 3:54, which would be 4:54 your time. Keep arguing and I will recsind the warning and you will be missing 5 points.



I'm innocent......that's it I'm givin Basham a call.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm innocent......that's it I'm givin Basham a call.



Aw it aint that bad just forget about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Aw it aint that bad just forget about it.



No way, Hose'......you better go back and look again. These posts don't lie.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No way, Hose'......you better go back and look again. These posts don't lie.



We can work something out, just leave Basham out of this. It was oops that turned you in anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy ripped me off, that mutt he sold me is runnin around the house with a fly swatter in his mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We can work something out, just leave Basham out of this. It was oops that turned you in anyway.



Ahhh ha! Basham done got oops on the payroll, huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

I caught billy digging up the seed potatoes in my Garden. Said he wanted some french fries for supper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Before we get started today I have a couple of penalties to hand out.
> 1. Mr T.P.            Posting before 12 oclock..... 25 points
> 2. Mr k                 Posting before 5 oclock....... 10 points
> 
> Now act useless



I can't aford 10 points I'll do my best to pay!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy said he uses decoys for turkeys and hopes noone is mad about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Gotta take the Grandkids home. Might stop by the WW for chili Dawgs at happy hour.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

BkW is MAD! I forgot to tell her I was out of dish soap & washen powders! Billy is laughen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta take the Grandkids home. Might stop by the WW for chili Dawgs at happy hour.



Finally found that switch, huh?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Before we get started today I have a couple of penalties to hand out.
> 1. Mr T.P.            Posting before 12 oclock..... 25 points
> 2. Mr k                 Posting before 5 oclock....... 10 points
> 
> Now act useless



What?? I ain't even been here today! I been on a wagon ride to Hades!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What?? I ain't even been here today! I been on a wagon ride to Hades!



That is not what oops said.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is not what oops said.



Who is running this place YOU or oops e daisy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Who is running this place YOU or oops e daisy.



Seems as if oops has done stoled KD's longpants.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seems as if oops has done stoled KD's longpants.



oops put them on E-Bay, 4-sale, cheap!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

I heard Billy is going to start a day care service. He is looking for two and three year old kiddles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

So he wants to be a job site superentendent.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> So he wants to be a job site superentendent.



No! He said they make too much money and don't work for it! He said he wants a hands-on job!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy was a subcontractor for a while, said he'd have to get on GON to ask the super a question!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

About right! Most supers do nutten all day.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 29, 2013)

supers = stupidvisors


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry That I am late, but I had a little issue down at the WW. I hit the poker machine for $ 250 and they tried to pay me off in Microwaveable hotpockets. Needless to say a small encounter followed. Everything was fine until Owney put his two cents worth in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy was in commercial copper removal business for years.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

He also dabbled in the removal of exterior a/c units.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy was in commercial copper removal business for years.



Yeah until they caught him removing it from the courthouse at his wife's trial. Everyone wondered why Basham's closings argument lasted 4 hours on a parking ticket dispute.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy invited me to go turkey huntin in the am! He told me to make sure I wore my tennis shoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Who is running this place YOU or oops e daisy.





T.P. said:


> Seems as if oops has done stoled KD's longpants.



Oops is a paid uh I mean unpaid informant.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 29, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy invited me to go turkey huntin in the am! He told me to make sure I wore my tennis shoes.



Said we was going to Quitman co. He had just joined a club that only had Forida hunters in it!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

They caught Billy up on Stone Mtn. trying to steal the carvings.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Said we was going to Quitman co. He had just joined a club that only had Forida hunters in it!



Should be easy pickens there, Them Fla people live hours away.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Watch it boys, we being monitored.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy also worked in the metal recycling business. He's a very well rounded bidnessman.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch it boys, we being monitored.



Hes' just tring to get a leed on some turkeys.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy got caught messin' around with some dude named Jason Aldean. Causin' him to get a divorce.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hes' just tring to get a leed on some turkeys.



Hope he didn't shoot that decoy with the beard dragging the ground. More I look at that picture though, I think it is a beared hen. They are legal up here rh.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope he didn't shoot that decoy with the beard dragging the ground. More I look at that picture though, I think it is a beared hen. They are legal up here rh.



Don't talk bad about the decoys, It gets billy mad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

Them Trad boys t.p. hangs with want to just kill something.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them Trad boys t.p. hangs with want to just kill something.



Them boys is natural born killers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them Trad boys t.p. hangs with want to just kill something.



They shot one of Billy's tame hawgs one day. Billy aint over that yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 29, 2013)

The only thing billy found left was the squeel.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is there a Doctor in the house?



yes, I am I doctor.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you as good as Doc 5729


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy may need a Doctor heard he had an accident with a leaf blower today.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy may need a Doctor heard he had an accident with a leaf blower today.



I'm just glad he wasnt using a weedeater.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 29, 2013)

Billy finally saved up 50 dollars to have his first baby.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy finally saved up 50 dollars to have his first baby.



You gotta Hand it to him for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I heard they was gonna call it Lil Billy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

No infractions today. Lil Billy dawg is what I heard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Yall hear about the wedding!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I am late, I had to run down to Irwin County and pick up a few items.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you didn't have to tun to hard. When I tun alot I get winded.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Fixed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy fell through the ceiling today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

I mespll bad I wood of lef it


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy's aunt got his nose when he was little, it's why Billy turned out the way he did.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy fell through the ceiling today.



He should of not tried to escape the child support court hearing.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

I saw Billy's sister Earlene over at the Wal-Mart. She was getting some soap and some stuff for a wedding.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I saw Billy's sister Earlene over at the Wal-Mart. She was getting some soap and some stuff for a wedding.



Earlene has some big feet and hands for a girl, Why does she always wear a scarf around her neck. She beat everyone in arm wresling down at the W W. the other nite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's aunt got his nose when he was little, it's why Billy turned out the way he did.





She used to pull quarters out of his ears too, that's why he always does that when you see him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Something just dont sound right about this wedding.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Something just dont sound right about this wedding.



Its going to be grand, they are getting hitched under a rainbow arch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm tryin to imagine Billy fittin in at that wedding.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy ain't none too happy about his aunt marrying his fist love. I hope the staff at the motel 6 closes the swimming pool off during the wedding, I think somebody will get pushed in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to imagine Billy fittin in at that wedding.



Earlene, no problem.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy ain't none too happy about his aunt marrying his fist love. I hope the staff at the motel 6 closes the swimming pool off during the wedding, I think somebody will get pushed in.



Wont that make his aunt be his 1st cousin now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wont that make his aunt be his 1st cousin now.



She was already his first cousin.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy is looking for a cooler to keep ice in. He figures if he buys a $250 cooler he can keep his $2 bag of ice cold for up to 4 days in the winter. It'll pay for itself in less than 55 years, he figures.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She was already his first cousin.



Well they will be double first cousins then.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy has an issue with his oven heating up. Maybe Jeff C. can chime in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, Waddell.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Waddell, what have you done with KyDawg?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy has an issue with his oven heating up. Maybe Jeff C. can chime in.



I told him to just flip it over, they never used broil anyway, plus they got the microwave and hot plate in the ambulance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy ain't likin that gooseneck either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

I found my cooler beside the road, had some hog remains in it. Just bleached it out. Good as new.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy changed his mind about callin the baby lil Billy, he said they was gonna call it Pat, in case it turned out like Earlene.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy's sister Earlene has joined the NBA.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy ain't likin that gooseneck either.



He just don't like it cause it backs opposite and looks like a tarantula.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

waddell, I hope you ain't done nothin' crazy to KD!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

She should made a good center. I like her slam dunk. She ani't bad on the court either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Webbles, waddle but they don't post.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Post left intentionally blank..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy told me he was gonna get one of those double wide Taylor Swift trailers.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy told me he was gonna get one of those double wide Taylor Swift trailers.



I also saw in the paper where he was giving out fake credit cards for 18yo girls to come to a hotel slumber party.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy said, we  are great hunters.. Most hunters only kill on average 1.3 deer a year. We average 13 to 15 ayear.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

We covered most of it. Billy covers the rest.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy was killing 12 deer a year when 3 was the limit! Don't tell nobody I said that though!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy used to shoot deer just because he could!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy was killing 12 deer a year when 3 was the limit! Don't tell nobody I said that though!



Anyone who can kill that many bucks in 1 season is my hero.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

When Billy was a kid, he was a killer! He'd shoot a deer just to watch it die! Billy ain't that way no more, his back hurts from draggin young 4 and 6pt bucks up and down hollers as fast as he could to get off posted property! Ahh.. the good ol' days of Billy's yout.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy wants to know, How many people feed there deer lead from a auto loader.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Anyone who can kill that many bucks in 1 season is my hero.



Billy still could if he wanted to. Billy and his friends are why the deer hunting section is filled up with "Where are all the deer" threads.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy wants to know, How many people feed there deer lead from a auto loader.



The first deer Billy ever kilt was from an autoloader. 44mag carbine. Billy said it was easy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The first deer Billy ever kilt was from an autoloader. 44mag carbine. Billy said it was easy.



I never seen so much fire coming out of a barrel like that nite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I just saw Billy leavin out of the Rent-to-Rent, had a Jackhammer, said he was goin to hammer on some big boulder somewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Heard that the WW won an award as the best rural bar in the State.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I just saw Billy leavin out of the Rent-to-Rent, had a Jackhammer, said he was goin to hammer on some big boulder somewhere.



He grew fond of those big rocks while working on the chain gang. Just loves to make them smaller.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that the WW won an award as the best rural bar in the State.




Broken Spoke was purty upset about it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy went down to the coast and caught some speckled trout and tried to stock them in that pond behind his house. Somebody asked him why they all died and he said, he must have put to much salt in the pond.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Broken Spoke was purty upset about it too.



The guy that gave the award to the WW used to be married to Earlene. Earlene works at the Broken Spoke now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone came in Billy's office with a cigarette, Billy held him at gunpoint for 5 minutes and smoked his cigarette.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

The WW has more motorcycle parking also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Someone came in Billy's office with a cigarette, Billy held him at gunpoint for 5 minutes and smoked his cigarette.




I just pooped my .........


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

I am cring tears on that one billy has a big gun in that office..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The WW has more motorcycle parking also.



The fights are a lot better there too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy's got a gun was a top hit by Aerosmith back in the day. They still play it over at the Broken Spoke on Saturday nights.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The fights are a lot better there too.



I just thought my giggle box broke on that one..
BkW has whopped up on some folks there.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy just left the feed store with a bag of deer cocaine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

I tried it 1 time, kept peeken around trees looken for BkW coming after me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy got in a fight with some boys from over in Donaldsonville, over that land down in Quitman.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy said they were hunting turkey with an in state license.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy got in a fight with some boys from over in Donaldsonville, over that land down in Quitman.



Anytime they want some more ,they are ready.







Group pic. from this year.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

So we meet again, waddell.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Y'all must not be very good hunters, a deer never makes it to that age around Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I tried it 1 time, kept peeken around trees looken for BkW coming after me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever feel like you are hunting with a hand tied behind your back?


KD, you want to go answer this gentleman?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all must not be very good hunters, a deer never makes it to that age around Billy.



Again I just pooded and whizzed. It must be the with draws or I'm dinken more.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Did yall get that big gator sneaking up behind ya.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Again I just pooded and whizzed. It must be the with draws or I'm dinken more.



Hush that bodily fluid talk, y'all done got in big trouble one time for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, you want to go answer this gentleman?



That is to easy, you take it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes we got that gator. We from Fla, right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy's turnin into a High Tech Redneck, just went by here and hollered at me on the p.a. speaker with a CB radio.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy had the p.a. speaker in the cab and the CB mounted under the hood, he had to stop, pop the hood.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy's turnin into a High Tech Redneck, just went by here and hollered at me on the p.a. speaker with a CB radio.



I talked to him one night while driving through Mobile. We didn't talk long cause he couldn't hold the wheel and mash the button at the same time.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

He kept asking me to stop so we could talk longer, his needle eventually went limp as I got farther away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

He pulled up alongside of me on the interstate once and I looked right at him, he said, "Hey Jeff C., I'm ridin right beside ya."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Then he said, "I'm doin 70, are you?"


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

One time he put one of those big moonrakers on top of that old Mercury. It done all right till he tore it off on the underpass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

We stayed side by side, I told him I was only doin 60, he said, "then you ain't goin fast as I am."


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

He pulled up beside me the other day and tossed a can with a string thru my window and said "we need to talk".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Used to light up some Moonrakers with a couple of Maco's back in the day in Lousiana.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He pulled up alongside of me on the interstate once and I looked right at him, he said, "Hey Jeff C., I'm ridin right beside ya."



Again... I have no freakin clue why this is making me laugh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He pulled up beside me the other day and tossed a can with a string thru my window and said "we need to talk".



Was it Campbell's soup cans, they sound better.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Used to light up some Moonrakers with a couple of Maco's back in the day in Lousiana.



Can you get some more? Never heard of that kind but I'll fire about anything up right now!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can you get some more? Never heard of that kind but I'll fire about anything up right now!



I am glad you quit smoking those chains.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> One time he put one of those big moonrakers on top of that old Mercury. It done all right till he tore it off on the underpass.



Saw one of them 30-40 yd dumpsters wedged end to end under an overpass one time on I-20 E between here and Augusta, I know it was Billy was drivin that truck, seen a couple a soup can and string about 1/4 mile up the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

I was going to Albany one day, and I saw a Pecan tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can you get some more? Never heard of that kind but I'll fire about anything up right now!



Probably hook ya up with a ground plane, they smoke purty good if ya amplifiy'em.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Sho would like to roll a skip right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably hook ya up with a ground plane, they smoke purty good if ya amplifiy'em.



I had a 1000 watt varmit hooked up to a moonraker. That thing would pick up coconuts in Africa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was going to Albany one day, and I saw a Pecan tree.



What was IT doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy'd take one look at KM's deer and he'd say, "Thatun wouldna  been no good next year."


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Somebody stoled Billy's family jewels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sho would like to roll a skip right now.



  



KyDawg said:


> I had a 1000 watt varmit hooked up to a moonraker. That thing would pick up coconuts in Africa.



I wouldn't doubt if we didn't talk before then, Maco 750 and a Maco 500 with Moonrakers.

My Dad's base station, he was DieHard, I went by Scatterbrain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody stoled Billy's family jewels.



Yeah, I heard he was attacked by a blower. That's how they pulled it off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wouldn't doubt if we didn't talk before then, Maco 750 and a Maco 500 with Moonrakers.
> 
> My Dad's base station, he was DieHard, I went by Scatterbrain.



I remember talkin to you back in the late '70s. I was on  a Sears handheld and went by Sugardaddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

No takers tonight, don't look like.

Even P-nut's got lockjaw tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I remember talkin to you back in the late '70s. I was on  a Sears handheld and went by Sugardaddy.



I took you more for the Space Cowboy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Wonder what KyDawgs handle was?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What was IT doin?



It was just standing out there with that nutty look.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what KyDawgs handle was?



KjHyzjuplxc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It was just standing out there with that nutty look.



They are good at that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> KjHyzjuplxc.



Yep, I remember him. Billy would get tore up when his skip came in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No takers tonight, don't look like.
> 
> Even P-nut's got lockjaw tonight.



Trin to catch up on yall!

Been turnin my p-nut dirt! That sorry Billy was spost to be helping me but didn't show up! Wonder where he was?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Pappy here too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Trin to catch up on yall!
> 
> Been turnin my p-nut dirt! That sorry Billy was spost to be helping me but didn't show up! Wonder where he was?



Probably down at the Vet, TP said somebody stole his family jewels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

That's 5 of us, km done left, ain't handin out no attendance records tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

I was cutting the grass and working with my cows a little bit.  Danged it I didn't see Billy sneaking across the back pasture with a leaf blower. What's that all about?  There ain't nothing over the way he was going but woods


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's 5 of us, km done left, ain't handin out no attendance records tonight.



I'm here just had to do the dishes........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

km's back, P-nut left, TP laggin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was cutting the grass and working with my cows a little bit.  Danged it I didn't see Billy sneaking across the back pasture with a leaf blower. What's that all about?  There ain't nothing over the way he was going but woods



I need me some cows.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm back! Making sure kmc was doing them dishes like bkw told him too!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

TP, reporting for duty!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was cutting the grass and working with my cows a little bit.  Danged it I didn't see Billy sneaking across the back pasture with a leaf blower. What's that all about?  There ain't nothing over the way he was going but woods



And somebody stole 6 of my guineas today. I will check all the pawn shops tomorrow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Cows ain't cheap now.  I had to go hunt these down. Billy came through on Saturday night yelling and screaming with that weed eater and scared them. They tore down 50 ft or more of my fence, broke off 2 metal fence posts level with the ground and ran 3 or 4 miles down the road before a neighbor put them in his pasture.

Lucky for me Billy didn't find them and try to sell them down at the WW


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

TP! You and Billy still rasin them yote pups? Still waitin on mine!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 622 
User Name Posts 
Jeff C.  159 
T.P.  158 
KyDawg  156 
kmckinnie  43 
NE GA Pappy  37 
buckfiddy  19 
Buck killers Wife  16 
oops1  13 
peanutman04  11 
rhbama3  6 
Crickett  2 
RUTTNBUCK  1 
Hooked On Quack  1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> TP! You and Billy still rausin them yote pups? Still waitin on mine!



Yes! Got two mama dogs now fixin to drop!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm back! Making sure kmc was doing them dishes like bkw told him too!



 You know I was thinken about seein if you wanted to gobbler hunt.... Guess thats out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just imagine what those cows thought when they saw Billy and that weedeater.  Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 622
> User Name Posts
> Jeff C.  159
> ...



well, now we know who the blabber mouths are, don't we?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy called me at 3:00am this mornin, I said, "who is this?" He said "Jake from StateFarm", and hung up laughin. He's gonna pay for that one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

there are some yotes around here I would like to drop. They killed 3 of my goats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, now we know who the blabber mouths are, don't we?





I've been workin hard to get to the top of that list.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy called me at 3:00am this mornin, I said, "who is this?" He said "Jake from StateFarm", and hung up laughin. He's gonna pay for that one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, now we know who the blabber mouths are, don't we?



I beleive that was before the penalties were assessed against k and T.P. for posting early.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You know I was thinken about seein if you wanted to gobbler hunt.... Guess thats out.



I'll come do the dishes! Yall need any clothes washed, bath rooms cleaned, or trash taken out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


>



Said he was wearin Khaki's.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there are some yotes around here I would like to drop. They killed 3 of my goats.



I used to have some problem with them at calving time, but the 204 has made them kinda skittish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I beleive that was before the penalties were assessed against k and T.P. for posting early.



So we are going to keep going on on this


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 622
> User Name Posts
> Jeff C.  159
> ...



T.P., where do you go to get that info?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish my milk cow would hurry up and drop her calf. Not that I want to get up any earlier and milk, but this 4.30 a gallon for milk is killing me.  Reckon Billy would come by and milk for me in the mornings?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Surely k has more than 43 post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'll come do the dishes! Yall need any clothes washed, bath rooms cleaned, or trash taken out?



You might aswell come get one. Noone else on team waddle wreakers is going to get one, so says bkw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Surely k has more than 43 post.



That's just this thread. k hasn't been here much on this one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 622
> User Name Posts
> Jeff C.  159
> ...



If I posted before 5:00, my count would be a lot higher too!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 622
> User Name Posts
> Jeff C.  159
> ...



I saw Show Thread & Close Window talking to Basham today.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P., where do you go to get that info?



On the campfire page, click on the number of post out beside this thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wish my milk cow would hurry up and drop her calf. Not that I want to get up any earlier and milk, but this 4.30 a gallon for milk is killing me.  Reckon Billy would come by and milk for me in the mornings?



I know he would, but he ain't gonna use a bucket. He'll drink his fill and be gone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

More like 51 post.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You might aswell come get one. Noone else on team waddle wreakers is going to get one, so says bkw.



I am sure that's what my team is sayin bout me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> On the campfire page, click on the number of post out beside this thread.



Well, I'll be doggon!! Learn somethin new everyday.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

There is a guest lurking, watch what you say.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> If I posted before 5:00, my count would be a lot higher too!



 I dare you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Be back in a minute. BkW wants some Icecream with peanutbutter cookie in it. ( she is saying I can use her turkey dekes if I get it)


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

I hooked up a ground plane to my computer. I can type skip on certain days.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

While we are learning tonight, how do yall keep up with what everybody is posting, so fast? Am I slow or something? I have to click back on the "go" around the campfire button everytime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> While we are learning tonight, how do yall keep up with what everybody is posting, so fast? Am I slow or something? I have to click back on the "go" around the campfire button everytime.



T.P. is the out tech guru, but you may be experiencing Chula Choke.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> While we are learning tonight, how do yall keep up with what everybody is posting, so fast? Am I slow or something? I have to click back on the "go" around the campfire button everytime.



I'm slowwwwer


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

yep pnut, you are something alright. lol

I just hit the refresh button on my browser address bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hooked up a ground plane to my computer. I can type skip on certain days.



  Can't believe I didn't think of that!



peanutman04 said:


> While we are learning tonight, how do yall keep up with what everybody is posting, so fast? Am I slow or something? I have to click back on the "go" around the campfire button everytime.



Yessir, you have to do that to refresh the page often. You can also use the curled arrow up top left, but the go and then last post is better, IMO.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. is the out tech guru, but you may be experiencing Chula Choke.



You just bout made me choke!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> yep pnut, you are something alright. lol
> 
> I just hit the refresh button on my browser address bar.



SHhhhhhhh!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

What is this go button yall speak of?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is this go button yall speak of?



Down at the bottom of the page on the right hand side, but it takes you back to the campfire.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Pnut, you could just be a blabber mouth like some on here and it will refresh the screen each time you post.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Some of the boys down at the feed store were trying to talk Billy in to going to Talladega with them. He told them no way, that the track has not been the same since they paved it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Click F5 to refresh!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Uh-oh.... new guy looking.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

5 on dtala! I will split it with you dtala!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

dtala will post, I just know it, and I am itching to give out an OABA.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Click F5 to refresh!



Or, right click, then refresh!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> dtala will post, I just know it, and I am itching to give out an OABA.



Dang ti! U scared him off!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

dtala done gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Or, right click, then refresh!



Will that help this old of carton of milk? My fridge quit.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang ti! U scared him off!



KD puts too much pressure on the new guys. I think it's a tactic to insure they don't post.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Which one of ya'll is going to bail out Billy?  He got picked up today over at the city pool.  The lifeguard  told him he was gonna call the cops because Billy was peeing in the pool. Billy said, Everybody pees in the pool. Lifeguard told him, you might be right, but they don't do it while they are standing on the high dive.

Billy ought to know that you have to pee from the high dive after dark


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Or, right click, then refresh!



Everytime I do that my screen goes blank! Nevermind I'll get by! I'm yoost 2 be'in slow!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will that help this old of carton of milk? My fridge quit.



You need one of those Ghetto coolers everyone is talking about. Milk will stay ice cold.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

f 5 f5 f5 Nothen happen


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Does sour cream go good?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Which one of ya'll is going to bail out Billy?  He got picked up today over at the city pool.  The lifeguard  told him he was gonna call the cops because Billy was peeing in the pool. Billy said, Everybody pees in the pool. Lifeguard told him, you might be right, but they don't do it while they are standing on the high dive.
> 
> Billy ought to know that you have to pee from the high dive after dark



I just stand there and let it dribble down, like I didn't realize I did it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watch what u talkin bout pappy! U might get in timeout!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just stand there and let it dribble down, like I didn't realize I did it.



thats not pee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pnut, you could just be a blabber mouth like some on here and it will refresh the screen each time you post.




T.P. done passed me back up.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> f 5 f5 f5 Nothen happen



Not the letter F and the number 5! The button on the top that has F5 stamped on it! No wonder BkW don't let you mess with her pooter much!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't use the P word on here!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> thats not pee.



Oh, was yall talkin about pee pee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

F5 don't work for me either, right click does though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

The screen when white then Earlene came on here dancing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 30, 2013)

The captain of the ship was out hunting pirates. Suddenly an alarm comes from the crows nest.... Captain, pirate ship on the horizon to the east. The Captain yells to the first mate, bring me my red shirt, and ready for attack. After the battle, the mate asked the captain, why did you ask for your red shirt?  Why, in case I got shot, I didn't want the men to see my distress. I wanted them to keep on fighting without worrying about me.

The next day, an alarm is called out from the crows nest.  Captain, there are 12 pirate ships approaching from the west.  The captain yells to the first mate... Bring me my brown pants!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Can't use the P word on here!



For real


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> For real



Fur reel! TP got us into trouble the other nite remember!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Fur reel! TP got us into trouble the other nite remember!



I will never p word on here again.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Fur reel! TP got us into trouble the other nite remember!



If TP jumped into a fire, I would jump in there with him though!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

That was not tinkal.... better


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> That was not tinkal.... better



Oh yea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> The captain of the ship was out hunting pirates. Suddenly an alarm comes from the crows nest.... Captain, pirate ship on the horizon to the east. The Captain yells to the first mate, bring me my red shirt, and ready for attack. After the battle, the mate asked the captain, why did you ask for your red shirt?  Why, in case I got shot, I didn't want the men to see my distress. I wanted them to keep on fighting without worrying about me.
> 
> The next day, an alarm is called out from the crows nest.  Captain, there are 12 pirate ships approaching from the west.  The captain yells to the first mate... Bring me my brown pants!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Put me 3.25 on doc!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

D
o
c
5
7
2
9
i
s
h
e
r
e


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't do it ky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

A guy was sitting at home watching tv alone. Knock knock knock, he went to the door, no one was standing there, he looked left, then right, then he caught movement from down below. It was a snail lookin up at him. He picked up the snail and hummed it all the way across the road and went back to watchin tv.

3 years later, knock knock knock. He went to the door and no one was there. Caught movement from down below and he looked down and saw a snail again. Snail said, "wha'd you do that for?"


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I got $50.00 on the Doc!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

He He hahahaha


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2013)

What does 5729 standfor?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

How bout it, Doc? You gonna join us?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Doc is thinking about it, but just does not know us well enough to make a committment at this point in time.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy just took a shower, dang creek is still cold!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

He'll post. Get y'alls $$ out.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just took a shower, dang creek is still cold!



How cold is it?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll post. Get y'alls $$ out.



KY ran another one off! Nice goin ky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I lost that bet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Pappy left too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> If TP jumped into a fire, I would jump in there with him though!



That's the spirit! I got your name on a female yote pup out of this litter I'm about to have weened! She'll make you a fine house pet!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

A man walked in to the Doctors office, he had a cucumber in his nose, a carrot in his right ear, and a raddish in his left ear. He says. "what is wrong with me Doc?". The Dr. said "You are not eating properly"


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> How cold is it?



I can't feel nothing, so i'm not sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> KY ran another one off! Nice goin ky!




Some of these fellas see KY and get a little tense.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A man walked in to the Doctors office, he had a cucumber in his nose, a carrot in his right ear, and a raddish in his left ear. He says. "what is wrong with me Doc?". The Dr. said "You are not eating properly"


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's the spirit! I got your name on a female yote pup out of this litter I'm about to have weened! She'll make you a fine house pet!



All rite! I'm  gone train her to catch them baby deers'! Billy said a person could make some good money off of there hides!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Billy just bought a new donut for his kids go cart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



I have to admit, that one caused me to


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

KD even run Pappy off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just bought a new donut for his kids go cart.



They work good on banked turns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Pappy was tired, havin to clean up after Billy's shenanigans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm back on top, T.P.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ky see if u can run sterlo off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you mind if I just call you TP?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm gone! Little lady is callin my name! Oh yea!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm back on top, T.P.


There's always tomorrow, Jack!



peanutman04 said:


> Ky see if u can run sterlo off!


Sterlo is gone.



Jeff C. said:


> Do you mind if I just call you TP?


By all means, that's what my friends call me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I bet km is passed out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm gone! Little lady is callin my name! Oh yea!




Later p-nut!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Goodbye peanutman.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> There's always tomorrow, Jack!
> 
> 
> Sterlo is gone.
> ...




I mean without the . .


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

I bet k got slobber dribblin in the keyboard. BkW is about to put a pop knot on his head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I bet k got slobber dribblin in the keyboard. BkW is about to put a pop knot on his head.



Head rollin round, mouf breathin.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I mean without the . .



Yes, they never call me .. anymore. They been calling me TP forever.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok I'm back she just wanted me to cut the lite out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2013)

TP is out. Time to read a bedtime story and go to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ok I'm back she just wanted me to cut the lite out.



Go snuggle up, p-nut. Jeff C. out too, I done cut our lite out.



T.P. said:


> TP is out. Time to read a bedtime story and go to bed.



Later, TP.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Was I the only one that lost GON for about 15 minutes?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

Yes.....


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Hey useless ones. Looks like Billy's been up to no good as usual. I had been having some pressure on my chest last week and started having pain in my jaw. Well it finally got so bad Saturday night we called a ambulance and went to N.E. Ga. Med. center and after test found out I had two blockages, one was 95% and the other 40%, and I had a heart attack with some heart damage . They roto rooted me put in a stint, put me on six different meds. and sent me home late last night. On at least a 2 week vacation, when I go to the doctor next week I'll know more about what they will do about my recovery. I have Afib but this was a shock and the signs came on quick. He did tell me I needed to get rid of any stress in my life so I might need to have a talk with Billy, I know this has to be his fault.


----------



## oops1 (May 1, 2013)

Dang man... Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Hey useless ones. Looks like Billy's been up to no good as usual. I had been having some pressure on my chest last week and started having pain in my jaw. Well it finally got so bad Saturday night we called a ambulance and went to N.E. Ga. Med. center and after test found out I had two blockages, one was 95% and the other 40%, and I had a heart attack with some heart damage . They roto rooted me put in a stint, put me on six different meds. and sent me home late last night. On at least a 2 week vacation, when I go to the doctor next week I'll know more about what they will do about my recovery. I have Afib but this was a shock and the signs came on quick. He did tell me I needed to get rid of any stress in my life so I might need to have a talk with Billy, I know this has to be his fault.



Dang it, Scott!!  I hate to hear it, bro. I had one last March, but it didn't come on that fast. Hope you are doing well and recovering. 

We'll all get together and have a pow wow with Billy.

Take care of yourself in the meantime!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Good lawd, buckfiddy! Billy will talk nice about you in his prayers tonight! Good luck and hopefully KD won't deduct any points for us posting early


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks fellers! I have just realized I posted before  5:00. Ky won't like that.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I am not a mean heartless person. Hope you have a full and speedy recovery Buckfiddy. Do not worry about posting before 5 oclock. Under the circumstances I can't see your penaly being anymore than 10 points.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KD said penaly.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Thought I was gonna give out on OABA award last night, but Bitteroot's post was deemed to short.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy was in a bad wreck today on his 10speed. Guy came around Dead Man's Curve on a crotch rocket and crashed into the back of Billy's bike. Scuffed up Billy and his dog real good. His cousin came in the ambulamps and carried them to the Broken Spoke for some ice and beers.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Hope buck and a half is gonna be okay.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I am going to the catfish house for take out. Anybody else want anything?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Could you bring me back some lasagna?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Nevermind KD, Billy just called 911 and they're bringing us some koolade, burgers and weed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nevermind KD, Billy just called 911 and they're bringing us some koolade, burgers and weed.



In that order?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> In that order?



That's the way he called the order in, but those popo's always get everything backwards so it should come out right.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

As bad as I wanted to tell Scott best wishes earlier, I didn't, I didn't want to lose more points.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's the way he called the order in, but those popo's always get everything backwards so it should come out right.



It ain't necessarily backwards, just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't necessarily backwards, just depends on how you look at it.



Why didn't somebody tell me that Basham had bought the Catfish House. It was disgusting, he had them beer drinking goats in there putting on a show.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy in da house.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Evening buckfiddy, hope you are feeling well tonight.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope buck and a half is gonna be okay.



Thanks Dawg.

Billy is a good friend. He came by and told me he was gonna keep our grass cut while I was down, wanted to know where my mower was. He came back in and said he couldn't ride it like it was so I said do whatever you have to do to it. He's out in the driveway puttin' a set of donuts on it.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening buckfiddy, hope you are feeling well tonight.



Feeling pretty good, just tired. It take some time to get my strength back.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Thanks Dawg.
> 
> Billy is a good friend. He came by and told me he was gonna keep our grass cut while I was down, wanted to know where my mower was. He came back in and said he couldn't ride it like it was so I said do whatever you have to do to it. He's out in the driveway puttin' a set of donuts on it.



The Doctor told you to avoid stress and you have Billy over there on a piece of moving equipment, and he is prolly drinking too, now what could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

I could be there doing it>>> Stress free then.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Doctor told you to avoid stress and you have Billy over there on a piece of moving equipment, and he is prolly drinking too, now what could possibly go wrong with that?



I hear the mower going now but I'm not looking outside no matter what I hear. Did hear a cat screamin a few minutes ago.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I could be there doing it>>> Stress free then.



Come on up km you could do the weedeatin'.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

I have got to go let Sassy out she wants to run....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why didn't somebody tell me that Basham had bought the Catfish House. It was disgusting, he had them beer drinking goats in there putting on a show.



I was going to give ya the heads up, but you was already gone. I heard he's using all them speckled trout Billy killed in that pond too.



buckfiddy said:


> Feeling pretty good, just tired. It take some time to get my strength back.



Take it easy, bud. Then, all of a sudden, you'll be full of energy.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Just don't let Billy near a leaf blower.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Thanks Dawg.
> 
> Billy is a good friend. He came by and told me he was gonna keep our grass cut while I was down, wanted to know where my mower was. He came back in and said he couldn't ride it like it was so I said do whatever you have to do to it. He's out in the driveway puttin' a set of donuts on it.



Don't look out there, 6 quarter's, but I bet he's ridin in circles.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Physco Sassy had a good time out. She was well behaved.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

1.50ty when you want me to turn out the goats.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was going to give ya the heads up, but you was already gone. I heard he's using all them speckled trout Billy killed in that pond too.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it them fish didn't taste to fresh.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

I have a donut on the motorhome! Someone is planning a road trip.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy puts his donut on the passenger side when he drives east, then swaps it over to the other side when he drives west.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

What about north & south.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

What if hes on BkWs mo ped where.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What about north & south.



One on the front left, one on the rear right, depending on whether he's goin N or S. If he has to back up, no big deal.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Billy asked me a riddle; what do you call a donut that is on nothen?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Useless!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy asked me a riddle; what do you call a donut that is on nothen?



He stopped by here the other day and told me, "Hey Jeff C., I know you. You know me too."


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Peanut man got off that tractor kind early today.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy asked me a riddle; what do you call a donut that is on nothen?





kmckinnie said:


> Useless!!!!



I don't get it?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Peanut man got off that tractor kind early today.



Ran out of refreshments!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He stopped by here the other day and told me, "Hey Jeff C., I know you. You know me too."



Did he tell you that he is working as a dishwasher at the Catfish House now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Whenever he brings somebody else around that I've never met before, he always says, "This is Jeff C., you've never met him before. I know Jeff C. Hey, I bet y'all know each other now that y'all met."


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Hello peanutman.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello peanutman.



What up T?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I don't get it?



Stay thirst my friend!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What up T?



Notadagumthang over here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whenever he brings somebody else around that I've never met before, he always says, "This is Jeff C., you've never met him before. I know Jeff C. Hey, I bet y'all know each other now that y'all met."



Howdy P-nut.

Then 5 minutes later, Billy will say to the other guy, "Hey, you met Jeff C., now you know him. I know Jeff C. too."


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy got a new cab radio in his ol truck today. Nobody is talkin about nuthin on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

I always act like I ain't never met him before.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

I heard Billy's gon be a our new MOD!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I heard Billy ask a goat one time if they had the same daddy. He was real curious how they ended up with the same name.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Them specks must not sittin right with Ky, he ain't sayin much.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy got real down last week and decided to jump off the second floor of the feed mill. He looked down and saw a man with no arms dancing, so he climbed down. He walked up to the fella and said I was about to jump off the top of the feed mill because I only have one arm and here you are down here with no arms dancing. The guy said who's dancing I am trying to scratch my but.



That was beyond wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I heard Billy's gon be a our new MOD!



He's got my vote.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

I'm changing my stupid avatar cause I sure ain't no head busta! Any suggestions?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm changing my stupid avatar cause I sure ain't no head busta! Any suggestions?



Busta move?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm changing my stupid avatar cause I sure ain't no head busta! Any suggestions?



Quitman Co.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Wonder who will be our next new viewer?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I heard Billy done got him a job down in Fla building a sorority house. Pretty sweet job he says. An all female job site.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder who will be our next new viewer?



rhbama


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm changing my stupid avatar cause I sure ain't no head busta! Any suggestions?



Hmmmmmm.....I think on with ya.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder who will be our next new viewer?



Not sure but I'm gonna guess their name starts with a d.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard Billy done got him a job down in Fla building a sorority house. Pretty sweet job he says. An all female job site.



I heard even the foreman is even femalish! Wear's blue jean shorts all the time or something!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure but I'm gonna guess their name starts with a d.



Odds are 135 to one that you are wrong.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm.....I think on with ya.



Somebody fix me up a USELESS avatar!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard Billy done got him a job down in Fla building a sorority house. Pretty sweet job he says. An all female job site.



The sorority mother came by today and wants to make Billy the Den Daddy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Somebody fix me up a USELESS avatar!



A picture of the control tower at Chula international airport would be nice.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I heard even the foreman is even femalish! Wear's blue jean shorts all the time or something!



"Blue gene bloomers"


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

He shakes hands, kinda limp like. Noone wants to shake it after he comes outa the portalet whiping his hands on his flowered shorts.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Pink hardhat for save the Ta tas


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Evening Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Somebody fix me up a USELESS avatar!



Remember this dude?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

hey all... keep on truckin'


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Hey gram pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

Anyone seen Billy? He is suppose to be over here helping me fix the brakes on my truck.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

GREAT!  Billy just pulled up in the yard. He is in that ambulamp with the ice cream music going.  I bet I am in for a story on this one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

I'll be back when I get the brakes on the truck.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Is there a sorority looken mother with him. She like icecream.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I heard that Owney got caught trying to alter some lottery tickets. It couldn't been a very good job the old boy of Earlenes that works part time at the BP was the one that noticed them.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Its getting warm in T-town, and I like it... Smoken hot is coming soon.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Well after lookin' at Billy's grass cuttin' I think I know who's responsible for those crop circles they talk about.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Its getting warm in T-town, and I like it... Smoken hot is coming soon.



You might want to head over to Bullwinkles for a cold one.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Billy & I went t- hunting Sat morning & had several singing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'll be back when I get the brakes on the truck.



Probably better off. The last brake job he did for me, truck sped up when I hit the brake.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> GREAT!  Billy just pulled up in the yard. He is in that ambulamp with the ice cream music going.  I bet I am in for a story on this one.



Ask him about knockng buckfiddy's tool shed down with the riding lawn mower.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jonjon you gonna joinjoin us.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You might want to head over to Bullwinkles for a cold one.



Poor Pauls Down Under, or Publix on Sunday morning. Wal Mart on friday... Not that I am notice.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy cut his thumb on a table saw today, he was trying to trim his fingernails.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ask him about knockng buckfiddy's tool shed down with the riding lawn mower.



One more payment and it woulda been mine.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KD you done run jonjon off.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Man at the crowd.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Jonjon gonna do it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> One more payment and it woulda been mine.



It might have worked if you could have got him started early this morning before he started drinking.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

jonjon any ideas for my new avatar?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I am thinking about starting a morning useless thread, so I don't have to drink alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It might have worked if you could have got him started early this morning before he started drinking.




Chickens ain't up that early.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Kd those are some good lookin' grandkids. Don't let Billy around them, he'll corrupt them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> jonjon any ideas for my new avatar?



I done told you the Chula Control tower would be fine. Not many people have step ladders in their Avy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Kd those are some good lookin' grandkids. Don't let Billy around them, he'll corrupt them.



My wife dont like it. She said it looks like she is holding a babies head only.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I done told you the Chula Control tower would be fine. Not many people have step ladders in their Avy.



It would certainly be useless! Can I download polaroid pics?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

I like maken friends! jon jon what are your interrest


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> It would certainly be useless! Can I download polaroid pics?



I tried to once but could not figure out how to hook the camera to my computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife dont like it. She said it looks like she is holding a babies head only.





I see her point!


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Here ya go pnut.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

What does a indepenent distributor do?


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Jonjon gone. Km ran him off.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Talkin' avatars...Jeff yours scares me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

We have a rule down at our lodge, The Brotherhood of the Flying Squirrel, that you can only visit 3 times without joining. Maybe we should try that here.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

I just ate pancakes with peanutbutter & jelly because of 04


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What does a indepenent distributor do?



Work when they want to and distribute when they want to.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I just ate pancakes with peanutbutter & jelly because of 04



Put bananas on them too. That's how Billy likes them.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

I'm a independent worker then.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Talkin' avatars...Jeff yours scares me.



I gotta sleep in the same house with'em.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Put bananas on them too. That's how Billy likes them.



That does sound good.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Peanutman, how about this one?


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Tonight Billy had on a new Yeti cooler hat and shirt. I asked if he bought a cooler, he said no that he bought them off ebay.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

What do yall think? Thanks 150 penny's!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

How many miles on that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What do yall think? Thanks 150 penny's!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What do yall think? Thanks 150 penny's!



 I love it my friend!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Peanutman, how about this one?
> 
> View attachment 728655



I like that one too TP! Yall vote on it; Mr.peanut or Donut?


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What do yall think? Thanks 150 penny's!



Your welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Headsup y'all.......Billy done went down to that Jihad camp and stirred up them Muslims.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> How many miles on that one.



Low milage, Billy just picked it up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I saw the real planters peanut man in Harrisburg Penn. when I was a kid.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I told Billy to stay out of Jessup. Claimed he was going down there to see Lindsay Scott. I did not believe that for a second.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I heard he traveled around with the Goat man til one night they ran out of food over on 16 and after that nobody saw the peanut again.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 1, 2013)

Ted Nugent said he is  going to jessup, something about open season and no limits.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard he traveled around with the Goat man til one night they ran out of food over on 16 and after that nobody saw the peanut again.



My mamma always told me to stay away from that goat man. Said he turned the Michelin guy into a donut.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I like that one too TP! Yall vote on it; Mr.peanut or Donut?



I'm torn between the two.....somebody photoshop Mr Peanut ridin a unicycle with a donut wheel.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My mamma always told me to stay away from that goat man. Said he turned the Michelin guy into a donut.



Did you know Michelin man and Doughboy are cousins?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I like my donuts with peanuts in them. But I also like fried boiled peanuts parched.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

What up, marshdawg?


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

I'm leaving it with ya'll...I'm going to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm leaving it with ya'll...I'm going to bed. Goodnight.



Night fiddy, get your rest bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm leaving it with ya'll...I'm going to bed. Goodnight.



Take care, fiddy. Sleep on your right side or back only.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy just brought over a mason jar full of what he called "Billy's Finest". Said he was gonna put AB out of business.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Peace out, fiddy. Sleep on your back in the bed. Give that ol  truck a break for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

I think marshdawg was lost anyway.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think marshdawg was lost anyway.



Marsh dog came and went so fast I never even seen him. He wouldn't have fit in anyhow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just brought over a mason jar full of what he called "Billy's Finest". Said he was gonna put AB out of business.



You better save me about 3 fingers of that. Billy got that recipe from Popcorn.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Marsh dog came and went so fast I never even seen him. He wouldn't have fit in anyhow.



He and KyDawg would have got into a sniffin contest.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He and KyDawg would have got into a sniffin contest.



I am the Alpha Dawg around here.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He and KyDawg would have got into a sniffin contest.



Tru-dat. This tree ain't big enough for two dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Computer check, Computer check can anybody out there give me a Computer check.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

kydawg said:


> computer check, computer check can anybody out there give me a computer check.



4-10!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Computer check, Computer check can anybody out there give me a Computer check.



Lookin good over here in Franklin Co Ga. Pushin about 8 1/2.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Its workin, one hand!.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Computer checks in the mail.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Must be runnin a 20 gig varmit, he's bleedin over down here. I heard from the driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Billy needs to just leave it alone.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Must be runnin a 20 gig varmit, he's bleedin over down here. I heard from the driveler.



You got something wrong with you boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got something wrong with you boy.



I'm a rookie compared to you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I met Billy on the street today and I asked him do you know me? He said are you Jeff C. I said no, he said " Then I dont know you".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I met Billy on the street today and I asked him do you know me? He said are you Jeff C. I said no, he said " Then I dont know you".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Mark my words, The next time you see him he is going to say, "I don't know you unless you are Jeff C."


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Billy said he did know T.P. claimed he talked to him on I-16 with a can and string one time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

He told me one day, "I won't know TP, until I meet him."


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I seen Billy at the grocery store today and said "hey Billy, I know you!" He said " who the heck are you? And why  are you carrying a Campbells soup can with a string on it on your belt?"


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he did know T.P. claimed he talked to him on I-16 with a can and string one time.





Jeff C. said:


> He told me one day, "I won't know TP, until I meet him."





T.P. said:


> I seen Billy at the grocery store today and said "hey Billy, I know you!" He said " who the heck are you? And why  are you carrying a Campbells soup can with a string on it on your belt?"



We spend waaay too much time together!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

What up?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Quiet.. bitters gonna say something.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy at the grocery store today and said "hey Billy, I know you!" He said " who the heck are you? And why  are you carrying a Campbells soup can with a string on it on your belt?"



Fame sure goes to some people's head. I remember him when he was nothing more than a joke on CB radio.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Guess I am gonna have to give Bitter the fifth ever OABA. Wear with pride Bitter and dont ever forget what it stands for. Your acceptance speech is anxiously anticipated.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> What up?



Howdy Bitter, have you met Billy?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

P-nut's back. I mean, Mr. P-nut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I think Bitter and Billy's wife are third cousins, so watch what you say about Blanche.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

km, too!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

He had a belt buckle on that said "1976 California State Frisbee Champion", looked like he had made it out of an old hubcap and a majik marker.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Bitter and Billy's wife are third cousins, so watch what you say about Blanche.



Lawd, that gal sho could boil some water!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He had a belt buckle on that said "1976 California State Frisbee Champion", looked like he had made it out of an old hubcap and a majik marker.



Who, Bitter?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> P-nut's back. I mean, Mr. P-nut.



just n time too!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

The Adairville Library burned down today, They think the carbuerator may have caused it.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

There is a guest lurking. I wonder what there name is? I bet it's Bob.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Quiet.. bitters gonna say something.





KyDawg said:


> Guess I am gonna have to give Bitter the fifth ever OABA. Wear with pride Bitter and dont ever forget what it stands for. Your acceptance speech is anxiously anticipated.



Who's up for some good ol gay bashing...?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> just n time too!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

what it is Root?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Hey guest! What's your name?? Just who are you??


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> what it is Root?



It's on bro.... 

6 ish.....


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Who's up for some good ol gay bashing...?



Count me in!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Bitter thinks he is still on the political forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Who's up for some good ol gay bashing...?



You haven't met Billy's .....uh sister..... Earlene have you?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> It's on bro....
> 
> 6 ish.....



Fow Showe!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Billy help put the Library fire out. He caught it right before it got to Reedy Creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> It's on bro....
> 
> 6 ish.....


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

We need a sticky up top for OABA award winners so they can be recognized for the accomplishments they've made.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy help put the Library fire out. He caught it right before it got to Reedy Creek.



They ain't gonna be to happy when it all drains into that deep aquifer.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Who's up for some good ol gay bashing...?



We ain't talking bout k's blue jean daisy dukes again are we?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I hope I counted right. It would be Pnut, Pappy, Bitter. Uh who are the other two.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

oops was four, think I am still missing one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> We need a sticky up top for OABA award winners so they can be recognized for the accomplishments they've made.



It will be a HUGE incentive for others to post too.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

I gotta admit.... Smackin them gay proponents arojnd is more fun than the ban the camera thread ...


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Pappy is back.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

k is back, he finally finished the dishes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Maybe there have only been four OABA winners. We need a secretary, maybe Bitter will volunteer.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. is smoking the post count. Don't think anyone can catch him now.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> oops was four, think I am still missing one.



It was a female, I remember that?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Billy did a brake job for me once, they broke all right.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Okay somebody gotta search the archives


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Crickett.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope I counted right. It would be Pnut, Pappy, Bitter. Uh who are the other two.



Yes I remember, like it was last week, pappy was a little lurker (little scary at times) and now he's all grown up! And now he is useless like the rest of us!


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Billy is looking for a good pair of pull-on work boots. Everybody hide your work boots.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Crickett.



She just  or somethin though, Ky said she didn deserve it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Crickett.



Are you positive?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes I remember, like it was last week, pappy was a little lurker (little scary at times) and now he's all grown up! And now he is useless like the rest of us!



Pappy's uselessness built up until he couldn't hold it back no more.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you positive?



The lady at the drs office says I am.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you positive?



Now that I think about it, maybe she turned it down?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Billy just went out the road in that old ambulamp, he had 2 donuts on the front and 6 guineas in a cage on the top.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is looking for a good pair of pull-on work boots. Everybody hide your work boots.



I ain't worried, he knows me, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't worried, he knows me, Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I bought an HD microwave today.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> oops was four, think I am still missing one.



ruttenbuck


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Food looks good, but taste aint that great.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Now Pnut you know good and well Ruttn aint ever been on here.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I had a dog one time that could jump through a chulahoop.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

finally got the truck together.  Man, nothing wanted to go right with it.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 960
User Name	Posts
Jeff C.	235
T.P.	228
KyDawg	223
kmckinnie	90
peanutman04	51
NE GA Pappy	51
buckfiddy	37
Buck killers Wife	16
oops1	14
rhbama3	6
Bitteroot	5
Crickett	2
RUTTNBUCK	1
Hooked On Quack	1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> finally got the truck together.  Man, nothing wanted to go right with it.



Did you first get suspicous when Billy crawled under it?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

Billy weren't no help either. Kept saying something about a turkey hunt with Bitter and microwaving a donut....

Wonder why he didn't want to talk about the goat auction on Saturday?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

I think Billy is the one who made the caliper lock down. That rascal ain't all on the up and up, you know.  He is a sneaky thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

I hope Pappy's brakes brake.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 960
> User Name	Posts
> Jeff C.	235
> ...



Show Thread & Close Window was down at the flea market today trying to sell some furgazi.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Did he figure out what was wrong with the microwave?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Lets close this chapter tonight useless ones.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

It was the bubble gum stuck to the slide that made me suspicious.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Dang if oil snake 45 ain't here!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

Jeff, done been to town with it and pulled a trailer back home.  It worked then. Don't know about in the morning


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

I loaned Show Thread 2 dollars today. What are the odds on getting that back?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Snake, its been a while! How you been doing?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 1, 2013)

well, the bed is calling. For some reason 5 oclock comes early in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did he figure out what was wrong with the microwave?



Yeah, he didn have the HDMI cable attached.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I loaned Show Thread 2 dollars today. What are the odds on getting that back?



Most likely, him and close window done blowed it on a fotey.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Pnut said he had never seen a Rattlesnake in Tift county. I dont believe that, I have runned over about 60 up there.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Snake, its been a while! How you been doing?



wonder why they call him snake?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, the bed is calling. For some reason 5 oclock comes early in the morning.



Take care, Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Pappy sho does get up early. Guess you need to get them tacks in the parking lot before the breakfast crowd shows up.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> wonder why they call him snake?



bitterroot whats your story?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Pappy, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Boys it is about time to pass the hat. I cant keep paying for these OABA's by myself.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I think K has done passed out on the keyboard again.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> bitterroot whats your story?



He likes bacon and leaving possums on the top of breezeways.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think K has done passed out on the keyboard again.



Him and BKW done been down to Bullwinkles to late.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

did yall ever officially vote on my avatar?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> did yall ever officially vote on my avatar?



I like the step ladder, but nobody ever posted a picture of it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Hey pnut you gonna have a dove shoot for all the useless ones on one of the peanut fields this fall,


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Whatever happened to Billy's robot?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey pnut you gonna have a dove shoot for all the useless ones on one of the peanut fields this fall,



Oh yea! We can do that!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Whatever happened to Billy's robot?



Somebody said Blanche got it in the divorce settlement.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

My meds are kick in in about now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Oh yea! We can do that!



I am in. who else.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My meds are kick in in about now.



We getting close T.P. You coming to the dove shoot?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Whatever happened to Billy's robot?



That wouldn no durn robot, feller down at the flea market sold Billy one them lil bullet smokers for a r2d2.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

I'm in with a 410!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff c is nominated to open the new thread.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Y'all hurry up, I still gotta read a bedtime story.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My meds are kick in in about now.



Almost there, hang on.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Look at me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

I'll play.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

We done went over rh wont be happy


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Look at me!



Dang-it. Enjoyed it fellas! I'll see y'all down in Chula in a few months!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

Shut this one down,TP.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll play.



Does that mean you coming to the great Chula shootout?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut this one down,TP.



Can he do that?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Yep, it's Jeff C. turn tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Does that mean you coming to the great Chula shootout?



Y'all care if I bring Billy?


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut this one down,TP.



I can't make it stop. My button is broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Can he do that?



TP can do anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, it's Jeff C. turn tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all care if I bring Billy?



If he Behaves.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2013)

K finally rolled over and got slobber on the power cord and shorted his pooter out. Goonite fellas!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

The Great Chula shootout and Bar B Que will be a blast.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can't make it stop. My button is broke.



Might be bubblegum.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

We will all stay at Pnut's lodge.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K finally rolled over and got slobber on the power cord and shorted his pooter out. Goonite fellas!



Later Boss!!

Ky, Mr P-nut, check y'all tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

It has been fun boys


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

You still up peanut


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You still up peanut



yea had to run to the truck! Fixen to call it a nite after these 2!


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2013)

Me too. we will try to be more useless tomorrow. Have a good one down in Chula.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 1, 2013)

C yall 2morrow!


----------

